# NuSense3.6



## quickdraw86

Hey guys,

I've been anticipating santod's heavily tweaked and themed version of the leak rom for a while, and it seems that a release is imminent. Check it out if you're interested:

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?p=53835


----------



## osuron07

Gonna keep an eye on this!


----------



## quickdraw86

osuron07 said:


> Gonna keep an eye on this!


Definitely! I've seen a few of the teaser pics for the from around infectedrom, it looks SICK (pun intended)!


----------



## heath2805

Thanks for the heads up Quickdraw. Development has...uhhm....









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

I agree. I remember when development had hit a standstill and I thought about moving on, then I thought that ICS would bring new life to this phone I like so much, and now it seems like everyone is cooking something. I'm really looking forward to new releases from infected, I love being part of the community there and know that virus and santod are going to infect the hell out of ICS and sense 3.6. virus has even hinted about bringing official teamvenom development to the bolt.


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> I agree. I remember when development had hit a standstill and I thought about moving on, then I thought that ICS would bring new life to this phone I like so much, and now it seems like everyone is cooking something. I'm really looking forward to new releases from infected, I love being part of the community there and know that virus and santod are going to infect the hell out of ICS and sense 3.6. virus has even hinted about bringing official teamvenom development to the bolt.


Yeah me too. Can't wait to check it out. Slyfoxes MIUI sounds sweet too. I love the UI of ios.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Yeah me too. Can't wait to check it out. Slyfoxes MIUI sounds sweet too. I love the UI of ios.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, sly fox says he's going to release another update before he leaves too. If the new release of his rom integrates some of the fixes of the latest liquid, it'll already be a winner.


----------



## Hellboy

Are we going to see a custom kernel or will this have the same issues as the other ICS sense roms?


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Are we going to see a custom kernel or will this have the same issues as the other ICS sense roms?


It will just be a themed and heavily modified version of the bamf leak. I don't think anyone wants to attempt building a custom ICS sense kernel without source.


----------



## quickdraw86

So, in unrelated news, heath used the force again to predict a slyfox MIUI update, that update has arrived!


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> So, in unrelated news, heath used the force again to predict a slyfox MIUI update, that update has arrived!


lol I just downloaded it too , but he uploaded the wrong one haha waiting for round 2 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> lol I just downloaded it too , but he uploaded the wrong one haha waiting for round 2
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, downloading the new one now, hopefully voice and data work, but if not, no big deal, something new to flash.

Edit: Lol. I derailed my own thread.


----------



## quickdraw86

So... there's going to be two versions of santod's NuSense rom, a regular version, and an eternity green version. I'm looking forward to eternity green, but am sure both versions will be worth waiting for.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I was just gonna ask about the santod rom! Ty

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, downloading the new one now, hopefully voice and data work, but if not, no big deal, something new to flash.
> 
> Edit: Lol. I derailed my own thread.


LMAO!! Think I started it. Now back to the op, I'm excited about this. Looks like I'm not going to be productive at work this week









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> LMAO!! Think I started it. Now back to the op, I'm excited about this. Looks like I'm not going to be productive at work this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Hahaha! Yeah, between santod's release and the others in development, I'm going to be busy in the forums and doing nandroids. This is glorious!


----------



## Hellboy

I guess the bolt got a second wind. Now if they will release the source so we can get a better kernel.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I guess the bolt got a second wind. Now if they will release the source so we can get a better kernel.


kernel source isn't even close to being released either. The now mythical official thunderbolt ICS release has to happen first. Hopefully we'll have a quick turnaround on the ICS kernel source release like the rezound though, and not HTC's typical delay.


----------



## heath2805

Looks like Santod is trying to upload his NuSense ... Check op out!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

santod's upload failed, he's in the process of uploading beta 3 right now and it'll be up shortly. give santod some love guys, he invests a lot of his time into offering infectedrom users the best support ANYWHERE!


----------



## heath2805

Another link, same as op ...now for the wait lol http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/1757-%C3%A2%C2%98%C2%85-%C3%A2%C2%98%C2%86-ROM-NuSenseROM-ICS-Sense-3-6-XLoud-Beta-%C3%A2%C2%98%C2%86-%C3%A2%C2%98%C2%85?p=53835#post53835

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

how big is the file?


----------



## quickdraw86

jld said:


> how big is the file?


it's a themed and modded version of the bamf leak. file size will be equal to or greater than the leak.


----------



## quickdraw86

jld said:


> it's a themed and modded version of the bamf leak. file size will be equal to or greater than the leak.


revised answer: santod said it's about 395mb, indeed, not much bigger than the leak.


----------



## quickdraw86

wow! it seems newt may be getting his hands on a solid (more recent) leak soon:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31486190

this sounds good for us. all of our sense roms would benefit from a better kernel, and a better understanding of ICS kernel architecture for the bolt would help AOSP ICS some too.


----------



## Hellboy

Maybe this will be the leak of the official build with better kernel and updated radio.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

I hope so. All of the curre t ics builds are too buggy for me. I know others love them but I just like everything to work all the time without constant fiddling.


----------



## Hellboy

Oh I agree and it took awhile when gb first came out and the first roms was in the same boat. Really liquid kept working on his aosp ics and got a leg up on the rest. Yeah its buggy in some things but it can be a DD for most.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Oh I agree and it took awhile when gb first came out and the first roms was in the same boat. Really liquid kept working on his aosp ics and got a leg up on the rest. Yeah its buggy in some things but it can be a DD for most.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I like how Newt says game on in this post: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31492230
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Just sou DS like he is going to fix stuff on his old gb rom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

~NuSenseROM~
 Link is now live!

Enjoy the NuSense!!

Looking forward to some feedback finally....​


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

santod said:


> ~NuSenseROM~
> Link is now live!
> 
> Enjoy the NuSense!!
> 
> Looking forward to some feedback finally....​


I know it will be worth it my battery over heat while downloading it and using tapatalk lol...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

So far so good on this Rom. Data so far seems stable and seems to run smooth. Will let it settle in for a bit.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> So far so good on this Rom. Data so far seems stable and seems to run smooth. Will let it settle in for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If battery life is decent I might try it out. Liquids has been running great for me, only made a minor 2 tweaks to make it a DD (for me at least). Liquids ril doesn't seem to eat my battery like gb aosp did and it's been nice lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Don't expect a sense Rom to have the battery life anywhere close to liquid. So far life seems ok about what most sense roms are. I will say this is better than the leaked and desensed versions. I don't know what he did but I have a lot less lag. Heck even the keyboard don't get lag while typing. There is some lag but I feel its tolerable. Can't believe this is the test build leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> Don't expect a sense Rom to have the battery life anywhere close to liquid. So far life seems ok about what most sense roms are. I will say this is better than the leaked and desensed versions. I don't know what he did but I have a lot less lag. Heck even the keyboard don't get lag while typing. There is some lag but I feel its tolerable. Can't believe this is the test build leak.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh I wasn't questioning it wouldn't come near liquids, I've had remarkable battery with it, and I think a lot of that has to do with the radios using a much lower percentage of the battery (based on the system battery stats). But I can tolerate not-so-good battery life if it has little lag, which this seems like it might. I'll wait for a little more feedback before I try it, but I'm thinking I might flash this tomorrow night.


----------



## Hellboy

Well you make a backup of your current rom and flash this and if you dont like you re install the backup. Yeah the new liquid rom is sweet on battery life.The data doesn't kick out on this like liquids does. If it does it comes back like in a second. I think I get that because I live in a fringe area. Tethering is sweet and hulu or netflix doesnt lose connection like I did with liquids aosp. Dont get me wrong I know liquid had to make a Frankenstein ril to get everything to work and it still needs lots of tweaking. I will continue to run both roms and switch when I am in the mood for something different.

To santod great job and shocking its a beta.


----------



## heath2805

Gonna try this out. Santod is an awesome developer. Going into recovery  If I'm not back in 20 mins, send help lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

You can count on me


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> You can count on me


Haha Can't get it to stop fc's. 2 different downloads and no luck. Superwiped, formatted everything except sd card. Fixed permissions, no luck ;(


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Haha Can't get it to stop fc's. 2 different downloads and no luck. Superwiped, formatted everything except sd card. Fixed permissions, no luck ;(


I say operator error lol. Weird You cant get it to work. all I did was use superwipe and ran it once.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I say operator error lol. Weird You cant get it to work. all I did was use superwipe and ran it once.


lol can't see any error in that. 2 bad downloads?? I'll check MD5 Downloading on PC now. Maybe that's the problem.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I downloaded on my phone. How are you formating ext3 or ext4? I saw where people are having issues with ext4.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I downloaded on my phone. How are you formating ext3 or ext4? I saw where people are having issues with ext4.


I never looked lol Thanks for the info though. I'll check .

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

So... I've been running NuSense since around the time it was posted. NuSense is awesome! I can't believe that this is a beta release. I applied the leedroid ultrasmooth Rosie tweak, and this thing flies. Battery life is noticeably improved from the leak, the blue theming looks great, and, unlike the unmodded leak, data is rock solid. no issues with lag. Thank you Santod, i'm very happy with the Rom, i very much look forward to seeing more of your work, an epic first release for sure!


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> So... I've been running NuSense since around the time it was posted. NuSense is awesome! I can't believe that this is a beta release. I applied the leedroid ultrasmooth Rosie tweak, and this thing flies. Battery life is noticeably improved from the leak, the blue theming looks great, and, unlike the unmodded leak, data is rock solid. no issues with lag. Thank you Santod, i'm very happy with the Rom, i very much look forward to seeing more of your work, an epic first release for sure!


You have a link to this leedroid tweak?


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> I never looked lol Thanks for the info though. I'll check .
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Heath, hellboy's right. the HTC test kernel doesn't support filesystems in ext4 format. Install this as ext3.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> You have a link to this leedroid tweak?


It's in a leedroid tweaks app baked into the Rom. Check the app drawer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FirePsych

I couldn't tell from the OP. Does this have landscape?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

FirePsych said:


> I couldn't tell from the OP. Does this have landscape?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No. This is leak based, like other leak roms, landscape doesn't work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Does it have ifi tether


----------



## elmer1500

Hellboy said:


> You have a link to this leedroid tweak?


There's an app called leedroid tweaks..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

quickdraw86 said:


> So... I've been running NuSense since around the time it was posted. NuSense is awesome! I can't believe that this is a beta release. I applied the leedroid ultrasmooth Rosie tweak, and this thing flies. Battery life is noticeably improved from the leak, the blue theming looks great, and, unlike the unmodded leak, data is rock solid. no issues with lag. Thank you Santod, i'm very happy with the Rom, i very much look forward to seeing more of your work, an epic first release for sure!


Runs great only bug I'm having the HTC music app won't play any music. Pressing play does nothing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

spiderbolt said:


> Does it have ifi tether


no but it does have wifi tether lol.


----------



## FirePsych

Thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> Heath, hellboy's right. the HTC test kernel doesn't support filesystems in ext4 format. Install this as ext3.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Gotcha yes he was right even though I hate to say it lol jk I just flashed straight in recovery the first 2 times and didn't realize it was formatting in Ext 4. Ext3 from the 4EXT recovery app and im in now. Very snappy and responsive! Great job Santod 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Lol stupid keyboard lag n thanks


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Gotcha yes he was right even though I hate to say it lol jk I just flashed straight in recovery the first 2 times and didn't realize it was formatting in Ext 4. Ext3 from the 4EXT recovery app and im in now. Very snappy and responsive! Great job Santod
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Like I said operator error


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Like I said operator error


You were right lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Glad you got it running. Its great isnt it? What do you mean you hate to admit I was right? Next time I will just keep my mouth shut


----------



## Hellboy

sorullo_xgrx said:


> Runs great only bug I'm having the HTC music app won't play any music. Pressing play does nothing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Cant get any music apps off the play store to work.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Glad you got it running. Its great isnt it? What do you mean you hate to admit I was right? Next time I will just keep my mouth shut


I was kidding man. Don't keep your mouth shut, you figured out my problem  Yeah it is great! He really did a great job with this. Like Quickdraw said it is hard to believe this is beta.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I know I was kidding also.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I know I was kidding also.


See , I just gave you credit over at xda, someone else was having the same problem formatting in EXT4 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> See , I just gave you credit over at xda, someone else was having the same problem formatting in EXT4
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Bet that will go over great like a fart in church lol.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Bet that will go over great like a fart in church lol.


LMAO! In a pew right?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

How do u install in 3ext using 4ext recovery I have not a lot with recoveries just use them for flashing n that's it so sorry if its a noob ?


----------



## heath2805

spiderbolt said:


> How do u install in 3ext using 4ext recovery I have not a lot with recoveries just use them for flashing n that's it so sorry if its a noob ?


I used the 4EXt app. It let's you pick what format to use. Just make sure its in ext3 format.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

sorullo_xgrx said:


> Cant get any music apps off the play store to work.


music playback is broken. santod is looking into a fix.


----------



## osuron07

Alright, after all hyping up hellboy did and seeing as he created an account at infectedrom just to say it's awesome, I had to try it. Must say, this is what the leak SHOULD'VE been... This thing is so smooth! I don't even care if the battery turns out bad, I have a charger at all times lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> Alright, after all hyping up hellboy did and seeing as he created an account at infectedrom just to say it's awesome, I had to try it. Must say, this is what the leak SHOULD'VE been... This thing is so smooth! I don't even care if the battery turns out bad, I have a charger at all times lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


You should know I don't hype anything up. If it works great I will say so. If it doesn't I will say so.

Glad you tried it out its is very good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

true, i've never known hellboy to sugarcoat anything lol. to those that are running this, hookedondroid's modified build prop. worked well on the leak and he's posted one in the official thread for NuSense linked in the OP.


----------



## Hellboy

Only time I sugar coat anything is to my wife. With good reason.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

I think what I said might've been interpreted wrong, I should've said backed, not hyped up, because i wasn't expecting it to be bad after I saw you praise it, I just didn't realize how smooth it would be lol


----------



## FirePsych

quickdraw86 said:


> music playback is broken. santod is looking into a fix.


Rocket Player from the Market works.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

FirePsych said:


> Rocket Player from the Market works.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah. i got player pro and couple others working too, but stock is broken.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Only time I sugar coat anything is to my wife. With good reason.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


i hear ya. the consequences of doing anything else are usually long lasting enough that it'd be foolish to do otherwise.


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> I think what I said might've been interpreted wrong, I should've said backed, not hyped up, because i wasn't expecting it to be bad after I saw you praise it, I just didn't realize how smooth it would be lol


It's all good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i've been running NuSense since about 12:00pm yesterday, it's now about a quarter to 5:00am in my timezone. during this period, i used my phone moderately and even restored my tshed backup, made fresh backups of some apps, and flashed back to NuSense. i still have 32% battery! the unmodded bamf leak had me looking for an outlet after about 9 hours, i'm impressed! i don't even feel like overclocking this rom is necessary, it'd be nice if the leak kernel was better of course, but the rom runs super smooth.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> i've been running NuSense since about 12:00pm yesterday, it's now about a quarter to 5:00am in my timezone. during this period, i used my phone moderately and even restored my tshed backup, made fresh backups of some apps, and flashed back to NuSense. i still have 32% battery! the unmodded bamf leak had me looking for an outlet after about 9 hours, i'm impressed! i don't even feel like overclocking this rom is necessary, it'd be nice if the leak kernel was better of course, but the rom runs super smooth.


 yeah it acts almost like a skyraider Rom beings its so smooth. Been on it since 2pm and tethered all night long and wife said it never messed up once. Data connection isn't flakey unless I am in an area of my apt that gets poor signal. Quick did that Rosie mod and its even better I must say.

I will be giving a donation to this guy as soon as I get a job. I hope I get it in 2 weeks. Again keep up the good work and if you need a tester hit me up as I have nothing better to do during my days lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

I cannot find the format in 3 ext in the 4 ext app


----------



## heath2805

spiderbolt said:


> I cannot find the format in 3 ext in the 4 ext app


Should look like this from the app. Recovery, install, choose zip...









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

Hellboy said:


> yeah it acts almost like a skyraider Rom beings its so smooth. Been on it since 2pm and tethered all night long and wife said it never messed up once. Data connection isn't flakey unless I am in an area of my apt that gets poor signal. Quick did that Rosie mod and its even better I must say.
> 
> I will be giving a donation to this guy as soon as I get a job. I hope I get it in 2 weeks. Again keep up the good work and if you need a tester hit me up as I have nothing better to do during my days lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man! Glad you guys are liking it!
Just thought I'd say, if you like this one, you should love Beta 4.
Should be up within the hour. (unless my net drops out of course...)

*~NuSenseROM Beta 4~*

(UPLOADING NOW.....)

Expect pretty solid improvements in: 
sd cache
system cache
database structures
journalism tweaks
VM management tweaks
speed
fluidity
battery
actual performance
Internet speed tweaks
minfree adjusted
music player fixed
overall smoothness of the rom
Beats Audio
SRS
USB connect fix
sim card lockscreen fix for non-Verizon users
App Drawer Search and Play Store Icons fixed (reversed)
Added Google Now
Attempt to fix leaked base DRM issues


----------



## osuron07

S


santod said:


> Thanks man! Glad you guys are liking it!
> Just thought I'd say, if you like this one, you should love Beta 4.
> Should be up within the hour. (unless my net drops out of course...)
> 
> *~NuSenseROM Beta 4~*
> 
> (UPLOADING NOW.....)
> 
> Expect pretty solid improvements in:
> sd cache
> system cache
> database structures
> journalism tweaks
> VM management tweaks
> speed
> fluidity
> battery
> actual performance
> Internet speed tweaks
> minfree adjusted
> music player fixed
> overall smoothness of the rom
> Beats Audio
> SRS
> USB connect fix
> sim card lockscreen fix for non-Verizon users
> App Drawer Search and Play Store Icons fixed (reversed)
> Added Google Now
> Attempt to fix leaked base DRM issues


Sweet man! Just curious, does your install script do a full wipe? If not, would it be ok to not wipe data if we are upgrading from beta3? Or do you recommend a full wipe?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

osuron07 said:


> S
> 
> Sweet man! Just curious, does your install script do a full wipe? If not, would it be ok to not wipe data if we are upgrading from beta3? Or do you recommend a full wipe?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I do recommend a full wipe.
It's possible you could do a dirty flash and be ok, but I don't recommend it.
Not to mention, yes my script wipes the system and data partitions, before installing to it.
Too many people don't format properly when changing bases and it causes nasty issues.
In the future I may remove the data wipe from the script, but not while we have so many switching over from GB.
In fact I was considering making it do a more complete wipe if anything.
Feel free to remove the data wipe from the script though and dirty flash if you want to.
I just don't really suggest or support it. 

~NuSenseROM~

Beta v.4
___​
NOW LIVE IN ROM THREAD OP​


----------



## osuron07

santod said:


> I do recommend a full wipe.
> It's possible you could do a dirty flash and be ok, but I don't recommend it.
> Not to mention, yes my script wipes the system and data partitions, before installing to it.
> Too many people don't format properly when changing bases and it causes nasty issues.
> In the future I may remove the data wipe from the script, but not while we have so many switching over from GB.
> In fact I was considering making it do a more complete wipe if anything.
> Feel free to remove the data wipe from the script though and dirty flash if you want to.
> I just don't really suggest or support it.


Thanks! I appreciate the fast feedback too. I tend to leave things as they are because I figure he developer has his/her reason for doing something and like you said, with the gb to ics transition, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Thanks for your help and your hard work!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

santod said:


> Thanks man! Glad you guys are liking it!
> Just thought I'd say, if you like this one, you should love Beta 4.
> Should be up within the hour. (unless my net drops out of course...)
> 
> *~NuSenseROM Beta 4~*
> 
> (UPLOADING NOW.....)
> 
> Expect pretty solid improvements in:
> sd cache
> system cache
> database structures
> journalism tweaks
> VM management tweaks
> speed
> fluidity
> battery
> actual performance
> Internet speed tweaks
> minfree adjusted
> music player fixed
> overall smoothness of the rom
> Beats Audio
> SRS
> USB connect fix
> sim card lockscreen fix for non-Verizon users
> App Drawer Search and Play Store Icons fixed (reversed)
> Added Google Now
> Attempt to fix leaked base DRM issues


No problem thank you for supplying a great Rom and showing people that this leak build wasn't all bad from the get go. Just took the right person to clean it up. Will look at the new update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

santod said:


> Thanks man! Glad you guys are liking it!
> Just thought I'd say, if you like this one, you should love Beta 4.
> Should be up within the hour. (unless my net drops out of course...)
> 
> *~NuSenseROM Beta 4~*
> 
> (UPLOADING NOW.....)
> 
> Expect pretty solid improvements in:
> sd cache
> system cache
> database structures
> journalism tweaks
> VM management tweaks
> speed
> fluidity
> battery
> actual performance
> Internet speed tweaks
> minfree adjusted
> music player fixed
> overall smoothness of the rom
> Beats Audio
> SRS
> USB connect fix
> sim card lockscreen fix for non-Verizon users
> App Drawer Search and Play Store Icons fixed (reversed)
> Added Google Now
> Attempt to fix leaked base DRM issues


Beta 4 is running smooth as hell Santod, very impressive!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

heath2805 said:


> Beta 4 is running smooth as hell Santod, very impressive!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I agree, haven't been running it long, but initial impression is that this rom is smoooooth. Thanks man! Will give more feedback tonight.


----------



## heath2805

Anyone else having problems sending mms on beta 4? Mine decided it doesn't want to lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

heath2805 said:


> Anyone else having problems sending mms on beta 4? Mine decided it doesn't want to lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, looks like I broke MMS in Beta v4. (not sure how, but will figure it out)
Sorry about that guys.
I will see about a fix for that this evening.
Gotta run out for a bit.
Hopefully that and the non animating sync icon are the only real bugs, though there's always somethin.


----------



## osuron07

heath2805 said:


> Anyone else having problems sending mms on beta 4? Mine decided it doesn't want to lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Just tested on ics radios and worked Ok for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

santod said:


> Yeah, looks like I broke MMS in Beta v4. (not sure how, but will figure it out)
> Sorry about that guys.
> I will see about a fix for that this evening.
> Gotta run out for a bit.
> Hopefully that and the non animating sync icon are the only real bugs, though there's always somethin.


Odd lol works for me?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

osuron07 said:


> Just tested on ics radios and worked Ok for me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Well, that sounds promising.
I was trying to send to myself, so that may be MY issue, lol.


----------



## osuron07

santod said:


> Well, that sounds promising.
> I was trying to send to myself, so that may be MY issue, lol.


That's how I tested mine lol worked fine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Mms doesnt work for me either. Running leaked ice radios. Not a problem on breaking it. That's the chances we take. Get one thing fixed usually breaks something else lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

It takes a good 30seconds to send/receive sometimes, but yeah looks like I got lucky lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Does this to b flashed as a 3ext n to change radio u but the file on the root of SD card n change the name to pgo5img.zip right


----------



## osuron07

spiderbolt said:


> Does this to b flashed as a 3ext n to change radio u but the file on the root of SD card n change the name to pgo5img.zip right


Ok I realize I don't proof before I send a lot, but at least I go back and make it readable lol. Judging by specific words, I'm assuming you were asking about formatting as ext3 and changing the radio name on the sdroot? If so, to flash the rom itself, just follow the instructions santod listed, that's why he listed them. As far the radios, yeah you gotta put it on your sdroot, make it PG05IMG.zip, power off, hold volume-down+power, wait for it to find the radio .zip, and then I think it's volume-up to start the flash.


----------



## spiderbolt

osuron07 said:


> Ok I realize I don't proof before I send a lot, but at least I go back and make it readable lol. Judging by specific words, I'm assuming you were asking about formatting as ext3 and changing the radio name on the sdroot? If so, to flash the rom itself, just follow the instructions santod listed, that's why he listed them. As far the radios, yeah you gotta put it on your sdroot, make it PG05IMG.zip, power off, hold volume-down+power, wait for it to find the radio .zip, and then I think it's volume-up to start the flash.


As far as making it readable I missed a word n its supposed to be put not but lol sorry bout that but other than that I would read the how to flash in the op but for some reason my phone will not load that one section of the post n my phone just so happens to be my only source of internet


----------



## osuron07

spiderbolt said:


> As far as making it readable I missed a word n its supposed to be put not but lol sorry bout that but other than that I would read the how to flash in the op but for some reason my phone will not load that one section of the post n my phone just so happens to be my only source of internet


Hmm, yeah I don't see the instructions anymore on on the infected page now so I guess that remark was pointless, sorry, it was there earlier. Depends on what recovery you use, but in 4ext:
-wipe > wipe dalvik+cache
-tools > wipe/format ext3 > format system/data/cache
-then install the rom.

Section names might not be exact, but I'm sure you can figure it out with that.


----------



## heath2805

osuron07 said:


> Hmm, yeah I don't see the instructions anymore on on the infected page now so I guess that remark was pointless, sorry, it was there earlier. Depends on what recovery you use, but in 4ext:
> -wipe > wipe dalvik+cache
> -tools > wipe/format ext3 > format system/data/cache
> -then install the rom.
> 
> Section names might not be exact, but I'm sure you can figure it out with that.












Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Yeah that didn't show up for me in chrome, maybe chrome just jacked up that time. It was one huge black block for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

I was able to flash this sweet ROM with no problems. Bluetooth, wifi, nav and most of the important stuff are working fine. however, if I read the OP correctly wasn't Google NOW supposed to be included in the ROM? I was only able to access it after I flashed "mikey_v7_offline" version from XDA. and I am also not able to get wireless tether to work. YES, if followed the OP directions perfectly and it still does not work. I tried wireless tether 3.07 and barnacle too, with no success. If anyone would be able to help me on this, i would appreciate it... This ROM is the best ROM out right now IMO!!!! good battery life, and all the really important stuff works. awesome Job santod!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quickdraw86

All the features I care about are working in beta4. I can't comment on MMS as I haven't received any yet today and have no cause to send any. This is the best ICS Rom for the thunderbolt. I have no interest in any of the other ICS roms we have after running NuSense beta4. I'm really looking forward to further development on this Rom, and the upcoming eternity green version as well!


----------



## recDNA

Does stock email app work well with owa work email?

Anybody had success with. .19 radios? I hate to change again.

I could care.less about facebook and mms but Ibdo like to watch video in xfinity player. Anyone get it working?

What else does NOT work?

I'm not dissing great work of developer but I'm less willing to.deal with things not working right than most. ICS for the sake of ICS doesn't mean anything to me unless everything works.

Thanks!


----------



## quickdraw86

i had to toggle airplane mode to get the initial data connection on both beta 3 and beta 4, but data was/is great and consistent after doing so, even after rebooting. random i guess, but intended to try and save someone the hassle of switching radios unnecessarily.


----------



## recDNA

You are on ..19 radios?

Any chance I get it work with cwm? I don't want to change recoveries.


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> You are on ..19 radios?


no. i've tried every gingerbread radio as well as the leak radios, and in different CDMA/LTE combinations as well, but i use .9 CDMA/LTE for every rom.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> i had to toggle airplane mode to get the initial data connection on both beta 3 and beta 4, but data was/is great and consistent after doing so, even after rebooting. random i guess, but intended to try and save someone the hassle of switching radios unnecessarily.


I had the same issues on liquids build had to toggle airplane mode to get data working.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

How often do you need to do this once data works?


----------



## Hellboy

On nu sense I never had to do that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

after messing around with the frequency channel settings for wireless tether (built-in) I finally got it working on channel 6. Now everything but MMS works, which can be fixed with a 3rd party app. this ROM is the best one out right now IMO... everything works!


----------



## Hellboy

Shouldnt have to mess with the channels.


----------



## ssethv

Hellboy said:


> Shouldnt have to mess with the channels.


I agree, but nothing would work until I set it to channel 6 for some reason.


----------



## BigMace23

ssethv said:


> after messing around with the frequency channel settings for wireless tether (built-in) I finally got it working on channel 6. Now everything but MMS works, which can be fixed with a 3rd party app. this ROM is the best one out right now IMO... everything works!


So mms will work with something like gosms? Are there any ics based 3rd party sms apps like there are for launchers (ie apex and nova are ics and up only) ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

BigMace23 said:


> So mms will work with something like gosms? Are there any ics based 3rd party sms apps like there are for launchers (ie apex and nova are ics and up only) ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


a user at InfectedRom.com stated that he uses GoSMSpro and is able to send SMS.


----------



## recDNA

Still no 3rd party video like netflix, xfinity player, tv.com, etc?

Is there a way to keep capacitive key backlights on whenever screen is on and off when screen is off?


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> How often do you need to do this once data works?


if you do have to toggle airplane mode to get data, you only have to do that once for the initial connection after the first flash in my experience.


----------



## santod

recDNA said:


> Still no 3rd party video like netflix, xfinity player, tv.com, etc?
> 
> Is there a way to keep capacitive key backlights on whenever screen is on and off when screen is off?


Full On
Full Off
Or Dim


----------



## Turd Furguson

Trying it soon.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad

quickdraw86 said:


> All the features I care about are working in beta4. I can't comment on MMS as I haven't received any yet today and have no cause to send any. This is the best ICS Rom for the thunderbolt. I have no interest in any of the other ICS roms we have after running NuSense beta4. I'm really looking forward to further development on this Rom, and the upcoming eternity green version as well!


wow, strong endorsement...I just don't know if I can handle Sense anymore, especially anything below 4.


----------



## quickdraw86

number5toad said:


> wow, strong endorsement...I just don't know if I can handle Sense anymore, especially anything below 4.


i don't even like sense. i use mostly AOSP and desensed roms. this is a nice rom though, easily the smoothest and most bug-free of our current ICS roms. battery life is solid too, even with the leak kernel.


----------



## recDNA

I wouldn't mind going back to sense for a while but you know what I hate? Whenever I restore a nandroid I hate setting up gmail, touchdown, etc. from scratch but if I restore the settings they never sync properly. It takes over an hour to do and annoys the (insert vulgarity here) out of me.


----------



## ssethv

I would have to agree. after trying all of the ICS roms avail right now, IMO this is the best rom I have put on my phone.


----------



## BigMace23

quickdraw86 said:


> i don't even like sense. i use mostly AOSP and desensed roms. this is a nice rom though, easily the smoothest and most bug-free of our current ICS roms. battery life is solid too, even with the leak kernel.


+100000 never thought I'd say a sense rom was better than AOSP, but this rom is awesome! It makes ics completely usable, everything works!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> I wouldn't mind going back to sense for a while but you know what I hate? Whenever I restore a nandroid I hate setting up gmail, touchdown, etc. from scratch but if I restore the settings they never sync properly. It takes over an hour to do and annoys the (insert vulgarity here) out of me.


oh, i know you hate switching roms! lol. i understand what you mean, you must have multiple accounts to configure, it sounds like a real PITA. i only have one email account and don't social network, so changing roms isn't a big deal for me.


----------



## recDNA

The irony is I love changing roms! The thing is so often you nandroid back and I do have about 10 accounts to configure and even some of the app settings have to be redone. Sounds like a great rom though so only a matter of time. I'm stalling to see if there is a final version for the moment.


----------



## heath2805

Can't wait till Santod gets mms working again. This rom is super smooth! I'd have to say its the most stable so far for an ics build.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah it is smoother and will get better once we can get a source for the kernel. Hopefully that leak comes through for newt.


----------



## spiderbolt

Ok been on this Rom for bout a say n gotta say its pretty smooth n thank u all that helped me get it going only complaints r aosp lockring freezes my phone n signal sucks (could b nee radios haven't tried diff radios yet I'm on the ics leake right now) other than that its pretty soild. Btw mms works for me atleast the receiving part haven't tried to send ne


----------



## Hellboy

The ics aosp signal issuehas to be because of the ril. It has been for the lack of a better word hacked together and will take more fine tuning to get the issues fixed but looking at the gb aosp it still has issues with its ril. I am sure in time the ics aosp will get better but will take time.

On this rom I can receive mms but cant send MMS.


----------



## spiderbolt

O I know its kinda like liquids build always running two bar and I'm not complaining as it is both leaks but I still love it as for aosp lockring in leedroid settings freezing I'm lost bout that


----------



## santod

spiderbolt said:


> O I know its kinda like liquids build always running two bar and I'm not complaining as it is both leaks but I still love it as for aosp lockring in leedroid settings freezing I'm lost bout that


In the OP, I noted by each tweak not yet working.
I think I said Almost not yet, on that one. 
I'm headed into the kitchen now.....


----------



## heath2805

santod said:


> In the OP, I noted by each tweak not yet working.
> I think I said Almost not yet, on that one.
> I'm headed into the kitchen now.....










Had to do it! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

heath2805 said:


> Had to do it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Once again my phone didn't show that part of the post but atleast its a known issue lol n my battery status in notificationbar does not match system battery status its anywhere from 2 to 6 % off and is that screen shot from this Rom if so how did u get the signal status bar like that


----------



## ssethv

I was able to get the AOSP lockscreen by using RootExplorer and changing 'htclockscreen.apk" to a different name... then I rebooted and now I have AOSP lockscreen.


----------



## spiderbolt

ssethv said:


> I was able to get the AOSP lockscreen by using RootExplorer and changing 'htclockscreen.apk" to a different name... then I rebooted and now I have AOSP lockscreen.


What is the diff name n didu unzip the Rom then rezip after changing the name


----------



## heath2805

spiderbolt said:


> Once again my phone didn't show that part of the post but atleast its a known issue lol n my battery status in notificationbar does not match system battery status its anywhere from 2 to 6 % off and is that screen shot from this Rom if so how did u get the signal status bar like that


lol No I'm on cm7 at the moment. Gonna flash as soon as Santod's done in the kitchen 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

spiderbolt said:


> What is the diff name n didu unzip the Rom then rezip after changing the name


no zipping or un-zipping required. using a file manager (root explorer or equivalent) , I opened 'system -> app -> HtcLockScreen.apk (changed to HtcLockScreen.Lib). make sure that whatever version of file explorer you use is set to r/w and not r/o , so you can actually change the filename. after that I exited it and immediately powerdown my phone and turned it back on. bada-bing AOSPlockscreen  let me know if you need anymore help. I am going to bed now but will be back on here in the morning. good luck. "drive fast, take chances"


----------



## heath2805

Can't wait to try the green version out ')









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

I cant get wireless tether to work at all. It appears that my computer connects to the tether but then shortly after it becomes obvious that it is not connected. I have followed the directions in the OP exactly. Has anyone else had any issues with this? anyone know what is going wrong? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Hellboy

This is my setup.
Works everytime

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

Hellboy said:


> This is my setup.
> Works everytime
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I tried to set it up exactly as you show in the pics, but I still cant connect. my computer shows that I am connected so I try to open a webpage and nothing happens, then a minute later the icon on my computer shows that I don't have internet access. I have tried using wirelesstether 3.07 and barnacle too, but nothing is working for me. any other ideas. I def need wireless tether to work.


----------



## heath2805

ssethv said:


> I tried to set it up exactly as you show in the pics, but I still cant connect. my computer shows that I am connected so I try to open a webpage and nothing happens, then a minute later the icon on my computer shows that I don't have internet access. I have tried using wirelesstether 3.07 and barnacle too, but nothing is working for me. any other ideas. I def need wireless tether to work.


Are you on the leaked radio? ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I know I am on the leaked radios.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

ssethv said:


> I tried to set it up exactly as you show in the pics, but I still cant connect. my computer shows that I am connected so I try to open a webpage and nothing happens, then a minute later the icon on my computer shows that I don't have internet access. I have tried using wirelesstether 3.07 and barnacle too, but nothing is working for me. any other ideas. I def need wireless tether to work.


On your computer go under your wireless settings and reset the wireless card
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

heath2805 said:


> Are you on the leaked radio? ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I am using the .19 CDMA and the new LTE leak as a combo. I had no issue with this combo on other roms. tether just doesn't seem to want to work with this


----------



## ssethv

WELL GOOD NEWS!!!! i finally got wifi tether to work!!! now I am never leaving this rom! all I did was boot into recovery and clear cache and dalvik. then I dirty flashed beta 4 without starting over.... then I immediately went to work on wifi tether, following the OP instructions like I did last time. but for some reason, IT WORKED!!!!! I couldn't be happier right now.... seriously, this is honestly one of the ONLY roms avail that EVERYTHING works !!!!!! Santod~ you are the mofo'ing man!!!! thank you for this rom and other than a kernel to overclock, i cant imagine how you can make this better...


----------



## Hellboy

Can't dirty flash this Rom. He put in the Rom to make it wipe everything before the Rom installs. What many devs does to their roms now to save the headache of people having issues because of they didn't do a full wipe.

Any who glad you got it going.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

well.... I cleared cache and dalvik... then flashed beta 4 without wiping data and it worked. no settings lost. so.... yeah i dirty flashed it. I am glad I at least got it to work. I really like this ROM and now that I got everything working I plan on staying here for a bit.


----------



## Hellboy

Had to come off the leaked radios on this build as started to get reboots while on a phone call once a day. Went back to .9
Does anyone have a link to the old mr2.5 radios? Want to try them

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Had to come off the leaked radios on this build as started to get reboots while on a phone call once a day. Went back to .9
> Does anyone have a link to the old mr2.5 radios? Want to try them
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hmm... here's a link, but i don't think that's one you want to use...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1127436

the last froyo radios, all of the GB radios, and the ICS leak radios can be found over at infected at the link below:

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?p=18530


----------



## Hellboy

I thought 2.5 was a gb radio?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

Hellboy said:


> Had to come off the leaked radios on this build as started to get reboots while on a phone call once a day. Went back to .9
> Does anyone have a link to the old mr2.5 radios? Want to try them
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


here is pretty much every radio... http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/715-HTC-Thunderbolt-Radios-Collection-778-Radio-Modem-Tweak


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I thought 2.5 was a gb radio?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


it depends who you ask, most don't understand the maintainance release numbering system. it's easier to describe radios by their baseband or the OTA associated with them.


----------



## santod

I posted this in my Rom thread, but thought I'd drop the info here as well:

*How about a fix for MMS, for those having issues?
I have an update in the works, but even with the update, this is required so far unless I can find a way to force it.*

Anyway, here goes:

Menu > Settings > Mobile Network > Access Point Names > Menu > New APN

Name: Verizon Internet
APN: VZWINTERNET
MMSC: http://mms.vtext.com/servlets/mms
APN type: default,mms,dun,stdhipri
Bearer: eHRPD (if eHRPD doesn't work for you and you are in 4G area, try LTE)

Menu > Save

Reboot
Enjoy MMS again, first one may take a minute to go through.
Hopefully this works for everyone.
I spent quite some time trying different configurations.

You can also find the same info posted in the FAQ post (post#2) in my Rom thread, for future reference.
The banner in my sig will take you to the thread.


----------



## TehFlyingIndian

santod said:


> I posted this in my Rom thread, but thought I'd drop the info here as well:
> 
> *How about a fix for MMS, for those having issues?
> I have an update in the works, but even with the update, this is required so far unless I can find a way to force it.*
> 
> Anyway, here goes:
> 
> Menu > Settings > Mobile Network > Access Point Names > Menu > New APN
> 
> Name: Verizon Internet
> APN: VZWINTERNET
> MMSC: http://mms.vtext.com/servlets/mms
> APN type: default,mms,dun,stdhipri
> Bearer: eHRPD (if eHRPD doesn't work for you and you are in 4G area, try LTE)
> 
> Menu > Save
> 
> Reboot
> Enjoy MMS again, first one may take a minute to go through.
> Hopefully this works for everyone.
> I spent quite some time trying different configurations.
> 
> You can also find the same info posted in the FAQ post (post#2) in my Rom thread, for future reference.
> The banner in my sig will take you to the thread.


Sorry to thread jack, but will these apn settings also work with liquid and Jester's builds? The lack of mms on theirs was bugging me

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## santod

TehFlyingIndian said:


> Sorry to thread jack, but will these apn settings also work with liquid and Jester's builds? The lack of mms on theirs was bugging me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Theoretically, yes they should.


----------



## TehFlyingIndian

santod said:


> Theoretically, yes they should.


Awesome, one more thing. I can't seem to get the leedroid tweaks to stick. I set up the quick settings like I want and get rid of the recent apps, but when I reboot, nothing changes on the phone, any ideas? Otherwise, great rom Santod! Appreciate all your hard work!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## santod

TehFlyingIndian said:


> Awesome, one more thing. I can't seem to get the leedroid tweaks to stick. I set up the quick settings like I want and get rid of the recent apps, but when I reboot, nothing changes on the phone, any ideas? Otherwise, great rom Santod! Appreciate all your hard work!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


IN the Tweak Quick Settings, you check the ones you want to hide.
Then within the Tweaks app, you will see a Button labeled "Apply Changes".
Just tap that and it will restart system UI on it's own. No reboot needed.
If you don't apply changes within the app and simply reboot, no changes will be made.
Hope that helps and glad you like it so far.


----------



## TehFlyingIndian

santod said:


> IN the Tweak Quick Settings, you check the ones you want to hide.


It seems I struggle with reading







Thanks boss!


----------



## sheller106

just installed beta 4 and in a BAD boot loop

flashed in twrp 2.2...dont know if that makes a difference


----------



## heath2805

sheller106 said:


> just installed beta 4 and in a BAD boot loop
> 
> flashed in twrp 2.2...dont know if that makes a difference


it does. You should download 4EXT recovery its free. Any other recovery is outdated. And since it has a HTC stock kernel you have to format in ext3 to get it to work.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheller106

heath2805 said:


> it does. You should download 4EXT recovery its free. Any other recovery is outdated. And since it has a HTC stock kernel you have to format in ext3 to get it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


while trying to install with twrp...i wiped system...i think i botched it there...lost all my nandroids


----------



## Hellboy

Wiping system shouldn't wipe your backups. Did you hit wipe everything including SD card?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheller106

SD card is there and still has everything on it


----------



## heath2805

sheller106 said:


> SD card is there and still has everything on it


@Sheller ....here's some good info about 4EXT RECOVERY http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31639024 Hope this helps ya out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> @Sheller ....here's some good info about 4EXT RECOVERY http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31639024 Hope this helps ya out.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Beginning to wonder if you get a commission heath lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Beginning to wonder if you get a commission heath lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


lol I just remembered trter started that thread up about 4ext.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

trying this ROM out now after using Liquid ICS... the screen animations are a bit choppier no?


----------



## recDNA

If you feel like it......Let us know which one you like better and why. Help's us decide which to install outselves.


----------



## Hellboy

jld said:


> trying this ROM out now after using Liquid ICS... the screen animations are a bit choppier no?


That's because of sense 3.6 and can't get a custom kernel. So your going to get lag. Aosp ics isn't based off any of that so it tends to be smoother and quicker. The sense roms tend to have better data connection compared to aosp. That's because it has a ril put together like Frankenstein so it needs more tweaking to try and fix data issues.

So both builds has its pros and cons.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

The data is for sure better. Wifi connected instantly and has had no drops. I like this ROM so far! If I put Apex on it it will feel just like home again.


----------



## ssethv

I have tried em all and decided to stay with nusense. everything just seems to work great and SANTOD is a great developer and very involved with his thread.


----------



## heath2805

ssethv said:


> I have tried em all and decided to stay with nusense. everything just seems to work great and SANTOD is a great developer and very involved with his thread.


Yeah this is a great Rom. Did you guys do the mms fix? Worked for me 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

yeah, wow, i'm impressed. very smooth now with Apex on it. i'll be sticking to this one it seems. 

no problems to report.


----------



## jld

wait actually, i tried the MMS fix but when I tap APNs, it comes up blank. anyone?


----------



## heath2805

jld said:


> wait actually, i tried the MMS fix but when I tap APNs, it comes up blank. anyone?


It should give you a box to type in. Default, mms...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland

How is the battery life on this one, better than the leak?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

cowisland said:


> How is the battery life on this one, better than the leak?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


A lot better than the leaked bamf.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

heath2805 said:


> It should give you a box to type in. Default, mms...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


oh i had to hit settings first to get it. that never occurred to me. it's working fine now.


----------



## jld

one last question before sleep - has anyone gotten the AOSP lockscreen to work? i rebooted but I still have the sense style lockscreen, which I never liked... too tacky for my tastes.

edit: it looks like that feature is "still being worked out." sounds good!

while i'm at it, i just read that google now was added in beta 4, but I don't see it when I hit search. did it not make the cut?


----------



## heath2805

ssethv said:


> no zipping or un-zipping required. using a file manager (root explorer or equivalent) , I opened 'system -> app -> HtcLockScreen.apk (changed to HtcLockScreen.Lib). make sure that whatever version of file explorer you use is set to r/w and not r/o , so you can actually change the filename. after that I exited it and immediately powerdown my phone and turned it back on. bada-bing AOSPlockscreen  let me know if you need anymore help. I am going to bed now but will be back on here in the morning. good luck. "drive fast, take chances"


Worked great, thanks 
Ssethv! 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

jld said:


> one last question before sleep - has anyone gotten the AOSP lockscreen to work? i rebooted but I still have the sense style lockscreen, which I never liked... too tacky for my tastes.
> 
> edit: it looks like that feature is "still being worked out." sounds good!
> 
> while i'm at it, i just read that google now was added in beta 4, but I don't see it when I hit search. did it not make the cut?


Follow his instructions, AOSP lockscreen.works great for me! no zipping or un-zipping required. using a file manager (root explorer or equivalent) , I opened 'system -> app -> HtcLockScreen.apk (changed to HtcLockScreen.Lib). make sure that whatever version of file explorer you use is set to r/w and not r/o , so you can actually change the filename. after that I exited it and immediately powerdown my phone and turned it back on. bada-bing AOSPlockscreen ￼ let me know if you need anymore help. I am going to bed now but will be back on here in the morning. good luck. "drive fast, take chances"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

Thank you Heath2805... you beat me to it


----------



## ssethv

Beta v6.4​
Now Live in the OP!!!!​
http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/1757-%E2%98%85-%E2%98%86-ROM-NuSenseROM-ICS-Sense-3-6-BEATS-AUDIO-XLoud-Beta-%E2%98%86-%E2%98%85/page66


----------



## quickdraw86

ssethv beat me to it 
(a ninja?), but new version live now. there appears to be a good deal of changes/improvements to NuSense in the new version, excited to try it.


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> ssethv beat me to it
> (a ninja?), but new version live now. there appears to be a good deal of changes/improvements to NuSense in the new version, excited to try it.


Dammit!!!!!!!!! I just got this set up again! Lol oh well, thanks again Santod!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheller106

@heath and @hellboy Thanks for the help getting my bolt back up...just in time for 6.4....wife is going to kill me!


----------



## ssethv

I hate having to reset everything up too. I am going to dirtyflash and see what happens. as usual though, I wont post any issues unless I wipe completely and start from scratch.

edit- Nevermind [background=rgb(0, 0, 0)] it is set up to wipe system and data.[/background]


----------



## heath2805

sheller106 said:


> @heath and @hellboy Thanks for the help getting my bolt back up...just in time for 6.4....wife is going to kill me!


No prob, glad we could help. Downloading 6.4 now too. Santod FTW!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

ssethv said:


> I hate having to reset everything up too. I am going to dirtyflash and see what happens. as usual though, I wont post any issues unless I wipe completely and start from scratch.
> 
> edit- Nevermind [background=rgb(0, 0, 0)] it is set up to wipe system and data.[/background]


Not sure, but if he has a system format in his zip, than dirty flashing might not work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

heath2805 said:


> Not sure, but if he has a system format in his zip, than dirty flashing might not work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


There is a built in script so dirty flash not possible.

You cannot set ringtone in 6.4 (new version)


----------



## FirePsych

Hey Folks, 
Santod just posted a Ringtone fix. I'm not a member of Infected's forum yet, so I don't know if I can link to it yet. Check the OP.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

I didn't even realize there was a 6.4 release lol there goes my afternoon


----------



## Hellboy

Boy the initial startup takes a long time. So far so good. Had to restart to get data back from the initial startup.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland

Another lazy man's question: does the ROM have any major bugs? The OP on the infected forum does not list any. I am on liquid ICS at the moment, and thinking of trying NuSense as my new DD.

I prefer AOSP, but will take solid data and a working camcorder on NuSense if the ROM is stable enough. Thanks!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

cowisland said:


> Another lazy man's question: does the ROM have any major bugs? The OP on the infected forum does not list any. I am on liquid ICS at the moment, and thinking of trying NuSense as my new DD.
> 
> I prefer AOSP, but will take solid data and a working camcorder on NuSense if the ROM is stable enough. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


everything that worked on the leak works on NuSense. besides known issues with the leak HTC kernel, there aren't any major bugs. this rom blows away all the other ICS roms IMO, just try it already! lolol


----------



## recDNA

Any problems with wifi?


----------



## FirePsych

recDNA said:


> Any problems with wifi?


A drop once in a while but this time around few and far between. Seems more solid than the last cm7 rom I was running. 
A little battery hungry. But very nice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> Any problems with wifi?


not that i've experienced. i haven't had any device recognition issues in the playstore either.


----------



## jld

is there any way to kill app? like a workaround or something?

btw thank you before to heath about the lockscreen. only wish i could set up my quick apps there but this will do for now.


----------



## jld

is there any way to kill app? like a workaround or something?

btw thank you before to heath about the lockscreen. only wish i could set up my quick apps there but this will do for now.


----------



## heath2805

jld said:


> is there any way to kill app? like a workaround or something?
> 
> btw thank you before to heath about the lockscreen. only wish i could set up my quick apps there but this will do for now.


NP, thanks to Ssethv for the lockscreen trick...yeah hold in home button in, then you'll see apps pop up on the right side of screen. To kill them, swipe them one by one to the left.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

so that will kill the app and not just remove it from that "recent" cache?


----------



## heath2805

jld said:


> so that will kill the app and not just remove it from that "recent" cache?


Correct, you can also hold on to it, to force stop, clear data, clear cache ...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

jld said:


> so that will kill the app and not just remove it from that "recent" cache?


You can rename it to .abk or you can delete the htc lock screen all together. Renaming it keeps it from being loaded when rebooting.


----------



## santod

jld said:


> so that will kill the app and not just remove it from that "recent" cache?


You can also tap the Memory setting in the Quick Settings(at the bottom by default)
That will open the Task Manager where you can kill most active Apps. (not services, but apps, yeah)

Everybody doin' ok so far on 6.4?


----------



## Hellboy

sheller106 said:


> @heath and @hellboy Thanks for the help getting my bolt back up...just in time for 6.4....wife is going to kill me!


I think heath helped you more than I did. Your welcomed anyways. I try to help where I can if I know how to fix.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I think heath helped you more than I did. Your welcomed anyways. I try to help where I can if I know how to fix.


If it wasn't for you hellboy I'd still be formatting in ext4







lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

santod said:


> You can also tap the Memory setting in the Quick Settings(at the bottom by default)
> That will open the Task Manager where you can kill most active Apps. (not services, but apps, yeah)
> 
> Everybody doin' ok so far on 6.4?


Hey its been chugging along and I think data is even better now. I did get worried when I first started up the new build. It took forever to boot up. I thought it was locked up lol. So keep weaving that voodoo that you do so well. I am afraid what this build will be like when we get an official release with a custom kernel. 2 big thumbs up to you man. Here people says I hate all devs lol.


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> If it wasn't for you hellboy I'd still be formatting in ext4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


And if I didnt read it over on infected site I would of never known. I never formatted in ext4. lol. or did I read it on XDA?hmmmm I will go with infected site as I like it better, My new home away from rootz


----------



## santod

Hellboy said:


> Hey its been chugging along and I think data is even better now. I did get worried when I first started up the new build. It took forever to boot up. I thought it was locked up lol. So keep weaving that voodoo that you do so well. I am afraid what this build will be like when we get an official release with a custom kernel. 2 big thumbs up to you man. Here people says I hate all devs lol.


Well, I still fear we may never see an official rom drop, leaving us without source for a custom kernel.
I know this debate can go on and on and nobody really knows if we will or not.
Since I don't like making a habit of waiting on Verizon for anything, one of my next project attempts, is to mod the one we have without source.
I'm definitely not claiming to work for Qualcomm, or to be a kernel chef, just stating what my intentions are.
If you wonder if I'm serious or know what I'm talking about: yes, I already have some progress made.
No promises of a successful outcome, but it won't be from lack of trying.
With or without a custom kernel, I will continue to strive for as fast and smooth a rom as possible.

Thank you very much though for the compliments.
I thank all that show their appreciation, and those who contribute and help others in need.


----------



## FirePsych

santod said:


> You can also tap the Memory setting in the Quick Settings(at the bottom by default)
> That will open the Task Manager where you can kill most active Apps. (not services, but apps, yeah)
> 
> Everybody doin' ok so far on 6.4?


Yup-yup

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

santod said:


> Everybody doin' ok so far on 6.4?


definitely santod, 6.4 is great so far. your rom is the only ICS rom worth using. fast, stable, nice customizations. thanks for continuing to work on NuSense!


----------



## heath2805

ssethv said:


> no zipping or un-zipping required. using a file manager (root explorer or equivalent) , I opened 'system -> app -> HtcLockScreen.apk (changed to HtcLockScreen.Lib). make sure that whatever version of file explorer you use is set to r/w and not r/o , so you can actually change the filename. after that I exited it and immediately powerdown my phone and turned it back on. bada-bing AOSPlockscreen  let me know if you need anymore help. I am going to bed now but will be back on here in the morning. good luck. "drive fast, take chances"


Just so everyone knows, this is still working on 6.4 . And funny thing is after hitting reboot, it reboots a couple times, but then it's fine lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland

quickdraw86 said:


> everything that worked on the leak works on NuSense. besides known issues with the leak HTC kernel, there aren't any major bugs. this rom blows away all the other ICS roms IMO, just try it already! lolol


Just installed it. Got a bunch of problems on the first few boots, but it seems to have settled now and is running good so far! Thank you santod.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

cowisland said:


> Just installed it. Got a bunch of problems on the first few boots, but it seems to have settled now and is running good so far! Thank you santod.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Did you remember to format as ext3?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

i honestly can't find a thing wrong with it. been running 6.4 for a while now, haven't had a single hitch. thanks to all who answered my questions and santod for his work!


----------



## heath2805

jld said:


> i honestly can't find a thing wrong with it. been running 6.4 for a while now, haven't had a single hitch. thanks to all who answered my questions and santod for his work!


I downloaded on my phone earlier and it must have been a bad download. Redownloaded on my pc and let it settle in after a few reboots its been great. I agree, can't find a flaw with it. Awesome Job Santod!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

6.4 is smooth indeed.. my DD for now... Everything works no issue at all. Thanks a lot Santod. Really appreciate to share your work with us. I can't imagen how would this Rom act with a overclock kernel..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

My current dd. Pretty smooth for sense.

Is there a way to increase the size of or.change the font of app titles on homescreens ?

My capacitive backlights.are always off after a reboot and occasionally just turn off.for.no reason. I have it set for always on in tweaks. Toggling will turn lights.back on but you have to take some steps just to.get.to the right tweak. is there a way to make a shortcut.directly to backlight tweak?

Thanks!


----------



## FirePsych

Running great. Today will be the first good battery test on and off wifi/3g. 
Other than auto brightness being too bright and random softkey on/off, I can't find anything wrong. 
I think a few other roms have had the same problem though. 
Great job Santod.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rberry88

Has anyonehad the issue with 6.4 where you try to change an alarm sound when setting up an alarm and get a message "the clock has stopped working"? The alarm works that I set but can only use default sound. I never had this issue with the prior version that I ran for about 2 weeks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland

osuron07 said:


> Did you remember to format as ext3?


I don't think I ever formatted anything as ext4.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

rberry88 said:


> Has anyonehad the issue with 6.4 where you try to change an alarm sound when setting up an alarm and get a message "the clock has stopped working"? The alarm works that I set but can only use default sound. I never had this issue with the prior version that I ran for about 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


He has a ringtone patch, but mirror for it is down at the moment.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rberry88

Ah good to know, I'll look for it a little later. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

I've noticed with most sense roms, if you like the animation for the weather on clock, you have to uninstall clock widget and reinstall again. This will give you the option to check full animation again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

First off, congrats and kudos to the ROM developer and thanks for continuing to develop for the Thunderbolt platform. It is a testament to your passion and skills that you have succeeded where the folks at HTC and verizon have stumbled. Thanks for all you do!

To those who have used the ROM... how does its speed and battery life compare to some of the better GB ROMs? I'll test to see on my own device, but curious as to other's experiences. Thanks!


----------



## Hellboy

It does ok but you need to realize that ICS sense roms is still in limbo. We have no custom kernel as of yet and have to use the test builds kernel. Santod has been working hard cleaning up the test build leak and making everything run smooth and more efficient. I would say easily you should get 8 hrs but that depends on how you use it and what you have updating and how often you have it updating. Just pop it in and see for yourself and I would throw on the stock leaked rom first before you install nusense just so you can experience first had what Santod has done to this rom.


----------



## jld

i think i burn about 10% an hour with moderate use.

nothing compares to the days of thundershed where i could get a full days use with 50% of the battery.

overall though i enjoy the completeness of this ROM. everything functions smoothly and quite well overall... that's the benefit of having an OEM ROM I suppose.


----------



## jld

i actually just noticed one little mishap. when i get a text, it doesn't show me the person's picture in the notification menu, it just shows a small mail icon. anyway to fix?


----------



## Hellboy

jld said:


> i think i burn about 10% an hour with moderate use.
> 
> nothing compares to the days of thundershed where i could get a full days use with 50% of the battery.
> 
> overall though i enjoy the completeness of this ROM. everything functions smoothly and quite well overall... that's the benefit of having an OEM ROM I suppose.


You cant compare a sense rom with an AOSP rom. The AOSP rom will win every time in battery life.


----------



## santod

New patch up in the Rom thread OP for those with ringtone/pic gallery issues.
Will be fixed in next revision as well.
Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## Hellboy

santod said:


> New patch up in the Rom thread OP for those with ringtone/pic gallery issues.
> Will be fixed in next revision as well.
> Sorry for any inconveniences.


NP man we know issues will come up and unlike HTC you fix whats broken.


----------



## FirePsych

jld said:


> i think i burn about 10% an hour with moderate use.
> 
> nothing compares to the days of thundershed where i could get a full days use with 50% of the battery.
> 
> overall though i enjoy the completeness of this ROM. everything functions smoothly and quite well overall... that's the benefit of having an OEM ROM I suppose.


I'm about the same +/-
30% after about 10 hours between wifi and 3g with moderate use. More wifi today than I usually have and slightly less use than usual.


----------



## santod

I posted this around when I originally released NuSenseROM in the ROM thread.
Maybe others here will find this useful, until we have our custom kernel. 

______

BATTERY LIFE:

*There are a few options for now:*

*CPU Manager and Saver Pro*
*SetCPU
Init.d scripts
Build.prop Tweaks*

The last two options have yet to truly be explored in depth.
I intend to be tweaking them both in the rom and I'm sure others will find ways to do so as well.









*However, what I initially wanted to cook in and decided against it, was this.*
I highly recommend it for easy battery saving, with no fuss, no edits, and no risk really.
It simply allows you to set your Max and Min, which we are currently limited as far as what frequencies are available.
But by setting the Min to 245 or 368 and Ticking the Lock option and setting Lock for 368 as well and apply at boot option:
Your phone will automatically underclock and lock itself at the lock value while screen is off.
It is also aware if you are playing music, so that it doesn't go so low that your music stutters.
Try it out and see what you think. 

It may make unlocking a little slower, but *WILL SAVE JUICE!!!*

*CPU Manager and Saver Pro*
























*Description*

Save Battery and manage your cpu with one application. (and free)/!\ Need root device /!\

*How it works:*
It save battery by blocking CPU to it minimum value when we don't need it (when the screen is OFF)\n

You don't need power when your screen is OFF, and your CPU is still using at maximum frequency by program (in background) so this will lock to very low frequency your CPU and permit you to keep battery.
Up to 3 days autonomy !!!
You can see on one of the pictures:50% battery remaining after more than 24 hours of phone use (with wifi enabled)

*How to use settings:*
The frequency defined in "Lock" will be used to lock your cpu at a low value while screen off.
"vibrate" option permits you to know when the CPU is locked.

You can manage CPU settings with this app too.. (without using lock function).
An option has been added that permits you to listen music with low CPU settiing.
Ex: If you set 100Mhz at lock, it will not be enough to listen music. 
The program detects that you listen music and set higher CPU Value to permit you to listen to it...
Original values are set back when headset is unplugged.

*All options included:*
-Detection of incoming call to restore cpu before answer.
-Detection when Music is playing to give enough power to your phone.
-Detection of Clock alarm to permit you to stop it correctly when you wake up.
-Rescue Mode if you have any issue with detection

Feel free to ask me by email (email:danez02600gmail.com).
If your device hang\freeze on specific value, it's come from your kernel.
To make it work, set the next value available.


----------



## ssethv

I also use 2xbattery app. shuts off data while the screen is off. still able to get texts and phone calls though....


----------



## recDNA

Nusense is definitely good enough to use as my daily driver. Eventually I may crave the simplicity of AOSP again but I am amazed how.well this Rom works.....and I've never seen a developer more devoted to improving the user experience. Santod is a class act.


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> and I've never seen a developer more devoted to improving the user experience. Santod is a class act.


i second this. santod tirelessly supports his rom, airborne, and eternity. even users with issues related to using overseas and alternate carriers aren't left in the cold at infectedrom.


----------



## sheller106

loving this rom only problem i'm having is an occasional random reboot on beta 6.4 any suggestions


----------



## heath2805

sheller106 said:


> loving this rom only problem i'm having is an occasional random reboot on beta 6.4 any suggestions


What radios are you on?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheller106

heath2805 said:


> What radios are you on?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


ics leaked radios


----------



## quickdraw86

sheller106 said:


> loving this rom only problem i'm having is an occasional random reboot on beta 6.4 any suggestions


though the ICS leak radios are suggested for the rom, i suggest switching to gingerbread radios (.9 or .19) or at least the .19/ICS leak radio combo if you're using the leak radios and having reboot issues.

all thunderbolt gingerbread radios can be found at the link below:

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?p=18530

also, the .19/ICS leak radio combo can be found at the link below:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30974567


----------



## heath2805

sheller106 said:


> ics leaked radios


.9 combo works best for me, even on this rom. Here it is if you want to try it http://db.tt/cHzeWJ7g

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> .9 combo works best for me, even on this rom. Here it is if you want to try it http://db.tt/cHzeWJ7g
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


agree. .9 combo is gold for me on NuSense, but the same is true for me with .9 radios on all bolt roms FWIW.


----------



## FirePsych

santod said:


> I posted this around when I originally released NuSenseROM in the ROM thread.
> Maybe others here will find this useful, until we have our custom kernel.
> 
> ______
> 
> BATTERY LIFE:
> 
> *There are a few options for now:*
> 
> *CPU Manager and Saver Pro*
> *SetCPU
> Init.d scripts
> Build.prop Tweaks*
> 
> The last two options have yet to truly be explored in depth.
> I intend to be tweaking them both in the rom and I'm sure others will find ways to do so as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *However, what I initially wanted to cook in and decided against it, was this.*
> I highly recommend it for easy battery saving, with no fuss, no edits, and no risk really.
> It simply allows you to set your Max and Min, which we are currently limited as far as what frequencies are available.
> But by setting the Min to 245 or 368 and Ticking the Lock option and setting Lock for 368 as well and apply at boot option:
> Your phone will automatically underclock and lock itself at the lock value while screen is off.
> It is also aware if you are playing music, so that it doesn't go so low that your music stutters.
> Try it out and see what you think.
> 
> It may make unlocking a little slower, but *WILL SAVE JUICE!!!*
> 
> *CPU Manager and Saver Pro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Description*
> 
> Save Battery and manage your cpu with one application. (and free)/!\ Need root device /!\
> 
> *How it works:*
> It save battery by blocking CPU to it minimum value when we don't need it (when the screen is OFF)\n
> 
> You don't need power when your screen is OFF, and your CPU is still using at maximum frequency by program (in background) so this will lock to very low frequency your CPU and permit you to keep battery.
> Up to 3 days autonomy !!!
> You can see on one of the pictures:50% battery remaining after more than 24 hours of phone use (with wifi enabled)
> 
> *How to use settings:*
> The frequency defined in "Lock" will be used to lock your cpu at a low value while screen off.
> "vibrate" option permits you to know when the CPU is locked.
> 
> You can manage CPU settings with this app too.. (without using lock function).
> An option has been added that permits you to listen music with low CPU settiing.
> Ex: If you set 100Mhz at lock, it will not be enough to listen music.
> The program detects that you listen music and set higher CPU Value to permit you to listen to it...
> Original values are set back when headset is unplugged.
> 
> *All options included:*
> -Detection of incoming call to restore cpu before answer.
> -Detection when Music is playing to give enough power to your phone.
> -Detection of Clock alarm to permit you to stop it correctly when you wake up.
> -Rescue Mode if you have any issue with detection
> 
> Feel free to ask me by email (email:danez02600gmail.com).
> If your device hang\freeze on specific value, it's come from your kernel.
> To make it work, set the next value available.


Thanks for the advice.
These options are only available through SetCPU and CPU Manager and Saver Pro?
Not through *Init.d scripts
Build.prop Tweaks?*
Which I haven't messed with yet....


----------



## recDNA

In my old Rom the text to speach voice was female. In this Rom it.is male. Is there an app or something to change the voice?


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> In my old Rom the text to speach voice was female. In this Rom it.is male. Is there an app or something to change the voice?


you can try the options available from SVOX in the play store. if you download another TTS engine/package, you'd just need to change the default speech engine in the settings from pico TTS to SVOX or whichever alternative you wish to try. the SVOX engine offers a trial period for all voices SVOX has available. the engine itself is linked below:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.svox.classic


----------



## jld

try IVONA - it's not perfect but it's free, and the voices are pretty good.


----------



## recDNA

quickdraw86 said:


> you can try the options available from SVOX in the play store. if you download another TTS engine/package, you'd just need to change the default speech engine in the settings from pico TTS to SVOX or whichever alternative you wish to try. the SVOX engine offers a trial period for all voices SVOX has available. the engine itself is linked below:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.svox.classic


Heck, I remember when iPhone apps cost money and ours were free! Now so many apps cost money. I liked the female voice but.not enough to pay for.it.

My old screenshot app is no good now.too. it wants to put a browser.and.ads.on my phone. It.used to be all the screenshot apps were free. I know about the Rom screenshot but you cannot use that on the lock screen.


----------



## santod

recDNA said:


> Heck, I remember when iPhone apps cost money and ours were free! Now so many apps cost money. I liked the female voice but.not enough to pay for.it.
> 
> My old screenshot app is no good now.too. it wants to put a browser.and.ads.on my phone. It.used to be all the screenshot apps were free. I know about the Rom screenshot but you cannot use that on the lock screen.


Which lockscreen?
The AOSP one?
Because the power and home combo works on Sense lockscreen.
Haven't tried it on the AOSP one.


----------



## recDNA

santod said:


> Which lockscreen?
> The AOSP one?
> Because the power and home combo works on Sense lockscreen.
> Haven't tried it on the AOSP one.


I should have known. you understand I wasn't complaining about the Rom...only that my old screenshot app went ad happy and when I looked online most of the new ones are not free. Just lamenting the good ole days when almost all the android apps were free.

I prefer the sense lock screen because I like the htc live weather wallpaper on it, especially at night. I usually access your screenshot with long press of power key.


----------



## Hellboy

Been running the .19 radios for a day now on 6.4 and no reboots as of yet

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Been running the .19 radios for a day now on 6.4 and no reboots as of yet
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I never get reboots on .19, just data drops. But that's just how my phone is. Only agrees with. 9 lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

well, radios are a lot like kernels, they have to have time to set in for optimum performance. initial drops with a set of radios isn't indicative of a poor match with a phone on said radios. that said, i've allowed EVERY set of gingerbread radios to set in and every one of them besides .9 drops data constantly on me. i experienced the same drops and some reboots on the leak radios, and, after two days, i decided they weren't worth using either. i encourage others to try different radio combinations, each for a day or two, to discover which is best for their phones though, as two thunderbolts can perform very differently while using the same radios. geography, distance from towers, individual device characteristics, and a number of other factors influence radio performance, so there's really no "right radio" for any rom. one would assume GB radio for GB rom, but i run our ICS roms just fine on the .9 radios...


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> I never get reboots on .19, just data drops. But that's just how my phone is. Only agrees with. 9 lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Well your phone is just like you behind the times. Lol. On the 19 radios just had one time that I saw it drop data. I am sure it dropped data when wasn't watching it. I am just tired of flashing radios and if tethering is behaved I will stick to it. Like quick said so many factors comes in to play that you don't know if it is the radio or towers or even outdated software in the area.

I have noticed something on this build is when the screen is off and I turn it on the keyboard icon pops up on the notification bar. Then when I unlock the keyboard is displayed circa few seconds and then both disappears. Was wondering if anyone noticed this?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Well your phone is just like you behind the times. Lol. On the 19 radios just had one time that I saw it drop data. I am sure it dropped data when wasn't watching it. I am just tired of flashing radios and if tethering is behaved I will stick to it. Like quick said so many factors comes in to play that you don't know if it is the radio or towers or even outdated software in the area.
> 
> I have noticed something on this build is when the screen is off and I turn it on the keyboard icon pops up on the notification bar. Then when I unlock the keyboard is displayed circa few seconds and then both disappears. Was wondering if anyone noticed this?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I see it too. Must be a keyboard bug, KILL IT! KILL IT! lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

You first and tell me how it goes when you stomp on it lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheller106

quickdraw86 said:


> agree. .9 combo is gold for me on NuSense, but the same is true for me with .9 radios on all bolt roms FWIW.


ill give them a try in a little bit


----------



## recDNA

Sorry to ask about an issue I know has been discussed but I'm on tapatalk and I cannot find the post about it....or am confusing it with another rom......is it true that phone data shuts off late at night then won't turn back on until morning?

I think it is called smart sync?

May be just a conincidence that I happened to lose data last night but it turned back on this morning.


----------



## Hellboy

I run data all night long and never had it shutdown. Maybe its for sense 4.0

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> I run data all night long and never had it shutdown. Maybe its for sense 4.0
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I think I found what I had been reading. It is in the htc one x. and there is a free app that overrides it. I read so many threads it all becomes a blur and I was half faced when my data died so I really made no effort to get it going again. I probably just needed to toggle it.


----------



## jld

just wondering, is there a way to switch back to the standard google search instead of Google Now? it's just too laggy on ICS.


----------



## santod

jld said:


> just wondering, is there a way to switch back to the standard google search instead of Google Now? it's just too laggy on ICS.


I will try and make a flashable later tonight, that will remove all Google Now files and install the Old Google Search for those that want it.
There is also an Offline version of Google Now which is less laggy, but also less useful.


----------



## jld

thanks man. i love google now it's just been so disagreeable on both ICS roms i've tested. much appreciated!


----------



## heath2805

Santod is such an awesome dev, always around 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Is there ne way to get theme chooser on this rom? And I'm still haveing the screen flicker bug on 6.4 other than that seems pretty smooth. O n my signal seems to be weaker however I don't think its this rom cuz i was have the same prob on the protekk fixed WiFi build(.19 radio never had a problem with them till ics builds)


----------



## Hellboy

Then why are you running thundershed? Traitor!!!!!!! Lol

On a lighter note I finally got a job and I got Verizon to swap her merge for a droid3. Before anyone says a thing she likes a sliding keyboard and they wouldn't do a stratosphere as only 3g for 3g. Hope it make her happy. If she's happy I'm happy lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

davidjr621 said:


> Wached it last night, great video.. Thanks for the link last night


Ok what's up with tapatalk? I quoted the last post and it popped this quote up lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

spiderbolt said:


> Is there ne way to get theme chooser on this rom? And I'm still haveing the screen flicker bug on 6.4 other than that seems pretty smooth. O n my signal seems to be weaker however I don't think its this rom cuz i was have the same prob on the protekk fixed WiFi build


Remember protekk build uses liquids hacked ril so it doesn't display the true signal strength.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Ok what's up with tapatalk? I quoted the last post and it popped this quote up lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Nah, think its the operator lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I just think my phone having to download your posts got infected with the heath virus.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Hellboy said:


> Remember protekk build uses liquids hacked ril so it doesn't display the true signal strength.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


. Yes I know this but my signal is def not as strong as it used to b


----------



## Hellboy

Ok how do you know if you can't get a reading ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Hellboy said:


> Ok how do you know if you can't get a reading ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 I do a lot of tethering to my Xbox n its slower than normal n plus when on the internet on my phone takes longer to load pages n my 3g to 4g takes forever to get a lock


----------



## Hellboy

Radio your using? Could also be network problems in your area. Maybe get with santod about some VPN info ad he said some people might run in to issues in their area. I tether a lot to on my ps3 and never one issue on this Rom. I run the .19 radio just to let you know.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

I'm on the .19 as well I've been haveing data drops but for mist of the time it seems like my data gets throttledn slows way down. N do u tether n 3g or 4g?


----------



## Hellboy

I tether on 4g.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

I tried that CPU set app... it gave me only wacky options for setting the frequency - either the default 1024 or something in 6 figures then another in 6 figures. i don't think the bolt is ready for that yet. so i uninstalled it.


----------



## santod

jld said:


> I tried that CPU set app... it gave me only wacky options for setting the frequency - either the default 1024 or something in 6 figures then another in 6 figures. i don't think the bolt is ready for that yet. so i uninstalled it.


It works if you look at it closely, it's reporting correct frequencies.
I admit it appears to be reading weird, it's not. It's kind of opposite what you may think.
I will post pics at some point, as I guess that might be easier for some to understand.
It does work....

The green resembles what's left available on the slider, not what's used, if that makes sense.
Higher frequencies on the left side.
The grey part of the slider resembles your frequency setting.
245,760 = 245mhz
368,640 = 368mhz

***EDIT: Here ya' go!
Hope this helps.


----------



## jld

yeah, that's exactly what i've been seeing!! is that picture there the settings you recommend? that would make my life so much easier lol.


----------



## santod

jld said:


> yeah, that's exactly what i've been seeing!! is that picture there the settings you recommend? that would make my life so much easier lol.


Yeah, that's pretty much the recommended settings.
Or if it seems a bit sluggish to wake up, try 368 for both Min and Lock.
It just doesn't show the commas in the lower values.
368640 = 368,640 which = 368mhz
1024000 = 1,024,000 which = 1,024mhz


----------



## jld

thanks man. you're too helpful!

posting back, seems to work like a charm... but why oh why did the dev have to put that stupid notification up every time you unlock the screen!? ARGHHH!


----------



## spiderbolt

Battery in notification bar still doesn't match system battery status or widgets. N I also just noticed that there isn't a gallery or album


----------



## Hellboy

spiderbolt said:


> Battery in notification bar still doesn't match system battery status or widgets. N I also just noticed that there isn't a gallery or album
> View attachment 32863


THeres a patch over on infected site to fix the gallery issue.


----------



## santod

spiderbolt said:


> Battery in notification bar still doesn't match system battery status or widgets. N I also just noticed that there isn't a gallery or album
> View attachment 32863


As Hellboy said, grab the patch in my OP for the Gallery.
As for the battery, there could potentially be several reasons.
One, you need to have cycled it a few times before it calibrates better.
Two, what battery are you using? This WILL effect the reading if you are using a non oem battery.


----------



## Hellboy

TRying out that cpu saver you posted to see how it does.


----------



## spiderbolt

I've been thru several charge cycles n it still doesn't match well it matches until 26% n I'm on a stock OEM battery the one that came with the phone. N thanks for the info on the gallery I didn't even notice until I tried tto pist the screenshots lol but I just downloaded quick pic from the market


----------



## Hellboy

Have noticed once my battery goes down to 55% it doesn't move for a long time

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

I'll check into it and see if I can make it more accurate then, or I will just take it out.
Strange because it's working normally for me...








Both system and status bar are always the same.


----------



## spiderbolt

U don't have to take it out if I'm the only one having this prob as I use a battery widget n its just a lil annoying. I did do a super wipe n have fixed permission n did a battery wipe so donno its not a huge deal to me


----------



## santod

spiderbolt said:


> U don't have to take it out if I'm the only one having this prob as I use a battery widget n its just a lil annoying. I did do a super wipe n have fixed permission n did a battery wipe so donno its not a huge deal to me


Super wipe huh?
I'm not a huge fan of the ones I see floating around for our device to be honest.
By you saying that, I assume you are also using CWM Recovery?
Reason I ask, is the only 3 reports of this I have seen, were from people who insist on CWM.
If not, then I dunno.

But I am planning to overhaul the entire SystemUI, Framework-res, and com.htc.framework-res for my next build anyway.
So I think this will help clear out any cobwebs that may be causing minor UI wrinkles here and there.
We will know soon enough. Hoping for a productive night tonight.


----------



## spiderbolt

No I use 4ext recovery n a super wipe format all except SD


----------



## sheller106

quickdraw86 said:


> though the ICS leak radios are suggested for the rom, i suggest switching to gingerbread radios (.9 or .19) or at least the .19/ICS leak radio combo if you're using the leak radios and having reboot issues.
> 
> all thunderbolt gingerbread radios can be found at the link below:
> 
> http://www.forums.in...ead.php?p=18530
> 
> also, the .19/ICS leak radio combo can be found at the link below:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=30974567


is there a .9/ICS combo...tried the .19/ics and data is screwy...tried the .9 and data is better...just wondering if there was a .9/ics combo? if not im going back to .9 radios...seem to agree with my bolt the best

EDIT:trying .9/ICS will let you know how it works...if not then.9 it is


----------



## jld

this CPU saver app works well... I noticed quite the difference in my battery level at the end of my work day yesterday. cooking this into the ROM would be the bee's knees!


----------



## santod

jld said:


> this CPU saver app works well... I noticed quite the difference in my battery level at the end of my work day yesterday. cooking this into the ROM would be the bee's knees!


Good! Glad to hear that someone tried it and found it as useful as I thought it was.
It definitely does what it's intended to do.
Thanks for reporting back your results.


----------



## sheller106

@heath @quickdraw thanks for the suggestions with the radios...have my bolt running .9/ICS working better then before

@santod Thanks for bringing the Thunderbolt back to life

if anyone else wants the radio combo, here is the one i put together
https://www.box.com/s/6mohecuqxya270us05xc


----------



## jld

santod said:


> Good! Glad to hear that someone tried it and found it as useful as I thought it was.
> It definitely does what it's intended to do.
> Thanks for reporting back your results.


it worked, but i got random reboots using it. 
also, the notification was too annoying.

so i did uninstall it, but i do confirm that something of that nature is good for this ROM... as long as the kinks are unkinked.


----------



## recDNA

Does anybody still here use boot manager? I just installed it tonight. I set up my phone rom (Thundershed) and it worked fine. I disabled superuser logging function. I had previously set up a good working version of Nusense 6.4 and created a nandroid of it. I opened boot manager and went to rom 1 then chose install from zip then restore nandroid then selected Nusense nandroid from the cwm backup folder. It took forever but finally said rom was successfully set up. I thought "this is a cinch!" Duh.

Finally I chose the rom 1 screen (nusense already installed) and boot rom. I got a superuser message then a booting rom message then nothing. It just stayed on that screen within boot manager and the phone never booted. I waited 15 minutes but nothing happened. I then tried rebooting the phone the normal way and got stuck in an htc white screen bootloop.

I then pulled the battery, went to recovery, then install from sd card and selected phone rom from boot manager folder. Thundershed came back fine (thank goodness). I just cannot get the rom in rom 1 to boot. 

What am I doing wrong? (please no use ext4 instead lecture)


----------



## Hellboy

Some backups don't play nice with boot manager. You might want to try a clean install. I tried a backup install of protekk ics aokp and wouldn't boot just HTC logo.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

I've honestly never had much luck with bootmanager, although a lot of people seem too. The one time I got it to work, thanks to my crappy SD read/write speeds, it was incredibly slow, and when I tried to boot back to the main rom, I just got bootloops. So I've just found it easier to use nandroid backups. Like I said though, many people have had success with it.


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> Some backups don't play nice with boot manager. You might want to try a clean install. I tried a backup install of protekk ics aokp and wouldn't boot just HTC logo.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. In my case phone didn't even boot. I would pick the rom 1 boot. It would say booting please wait....then nothing. Phone never booted. I only installed it to show a friend what nusense looks like. I'm back running thundershed but it would have been cool to boot back and forth. I read somewhere that a person was successful installing nusense in boot manager from a nandroid but not from a clean install... Someone else had luck with nusense as the phone rom but not in any other slot. It isnt worth the effort just to show off. I uninstalled boot manager and asked the developer for a refund but I don't like my chances. Old software....should've known better.
Anyway, if anybody does get nusense working well in slot 1 please let me know how you did it. I got no refund so I will reinstall boot manager if it works well with nusense. I'd love an aosp ics rom on there too. if they work it would be worth buying a class 6 sd card to speed them up.

If anyone thinks this is an inappropriate topic in this thread I will start a new thread on it and delete this post.

Thanks


----------



## Hellboy

I have loaded liquid and protekk aokp rooms on boot manager. I am actually on protekk aokp as I speak. Just try a new install of the rom and not backups. I have hardly found a rom that wouldn't work on boot manager. Its a great app.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

recDNA said:


> Thanks. In my case phone didn't even boot. I would pick the rom 1 boot. It would say booting please wait....then nothing. Phone never booted. I only installed it to show a friend what nusense looks like. I'm back running thundershed but it would have been cool to boot back and forth. I read somewhere that a person was successful installing nusense in boot manager from a nandroid but not from a clean install... Someone else had luck with nusense as the phone rom but not in any other slot. It isnt worth the effort just to show off. I uninstalled boot manager and asked the developer for a refund but I don't like my chances. Old software....should've known better.
> Anyway, if anybody does get nusense working well in slot 1 please let me know how you did it. I got no refund so I will reinstall boot manager if it works well with nusense. I'd love an aosp ics rom on there too. if they work it would be worth buying a class 6 sd card to speed them up.
> 
> If anyone thinks this is an inappropriate topic in this thread I will start a new thread on it and delete this post.
> 
> Thanks


recDNA you should start a thread about Boot manager . Id like to learn a little more about it myself. I have the paid version, just haven't had time to mess with it. It would be cool to get everyones opinions on it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I know I like it and as long as you do a install and not a backup install shouldn't have a problem. If you want to put a new rom over an old rom slot make sure you check everything to wipe. If it detects ext4 then use that to install. If not ext2.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I know I like it and as long as you do a install and not a backup install shouldn't have a problem. If you want to put a new rom over an old rom slot make sure you check everything to wipe. If it detects ext4 then use that to install. If not ext2.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I just installed it and made Skyraider my main Rom. I figured having a very stable Rom to load boot manager may be important to be successful loading up nandroid backups or anything in general w/ Boot manager. I was successfull filling slot 1 with Tshed, now I'm loading up NuSense in Slot 2 to stay on topic  Edit: I found that patients is very important because it does take a while to fill slots expecially nandroid backups. And for the record Hellboy I'm not a traitor, I seen that comment you slid in there a while back lol!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> I just installed it and made Skyraider my main Rom. I figured having a very stable Rom to load boot manager may be important to be successful loading up nandroid backups or anything in general w/ Boot manager. I was successfull filling slot 1 with Tshed, now I'm loading up NuSense in Slot 2 to stay on topic  Edit: I found that patients is very important because it does take a while to fill slots expecially nandroid backups. And for the record Hellboy I'm not a traitor, I seen that comment you slid in there a while back lol!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it does take awhile. I use nusense as my base for tethering as its the most stable. Then aokp for this









And I didn't slide it in there I said it outright traitor. You sir are a traitor and 500 lashes with an eye lash.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

Yeah, it's nice that AOSP has pictures in text notifications... Sense ROMs don't have that for some reason.


----------



## recDNA

heath2805 said:


> I just installed it and made Skyraider my main Rom. I figured having a very stable Rom to load boot manager may be important to be successful loading up nandroid backups or anything in general w/ Boot manager. I was successfull filling slot 1 with Tshed, now I'm loading up NuSense in Slot 2 to stay on topic  Edit: I found that patients is very important because it does take a while to fill slots expecially nandroid backups. And for the record Hellboy I'm not a traitor, I seen that comment you slid in there a while back lol!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Did you get Nusense to run in ext4? Was it usable or too slow running off of sd card?


----------



## jld

by the way, does anyone know how to get usb to pc connection? it only gives me charge.


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

jld said:


> by the way, does anyone know how to get usb to pc connection? it only gives me charge.


settings>PC connect > USB storage default

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

recDNA said:


> Did you get Nusense to run in ext4? Was it usable or too slow running off of sd card?


Working on it now Edit: Didn't work ... caused HTC boot loop. Oh well, I still have my nandroid back up. Think I might transfer all my crap off my SD card to PC and start fresh again . Hard to believe 8 gb's is getting close to being full again lol This time around I'm gonna make NuSense my phone rom as Helboy did on bm...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

How long does the battery last on this rom? Better than the leak? Or should I wait till the new update drops?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

bradg24 said:


> How long does the battery last on this rom? Better than the leak? Or should I wait till the new update drops?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Slightly better, better to not think of this rom as in bettery battery life, but better usability. It's not as fast as aosp, but it's much better the leak speedwise imo and everything works.


----------



## bradg24

Thanks

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

honestly i haven't found much of a speed difference after installing holo/apex launcher on this ROM. everything is smooth and responsive, but it does get bogged down at times if i am running too many apps at once.


----------



## Hellboy

The slowest part I find on this rom is trying to make a phone call. Its feels like the phone locks up. Other than that it seems about the same speed as a gb sense rom.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387

I flashed this yesterday after running Liquid ICS for quite a while. This is a decent ROM overall, but I got way better battery life out of Liquid. NuSense definitely hands off better. I have to toggle data all the time on Liquid, but I've only had to do it once with this one. NuSense has some bugs for sure but all in all it's a nice ROM.

Now for my complaint (lol). This pertains to my experience with ICS on the TB in general, not necessarily this ROM in particular. I'm a huge (ashamedly) Rage of Bahamut addict. The animations use flash which, while it does work, seem to suck hard on ICS. With Liquid they ran, but very slowly. With this they are extremely choppy. I've tried all the fixes and such but nothing seems to work. I don't care about streaming videos because QQPlayer takes care of those flawlessly. So far, besides for battery life (which I know will get better with kernel source) that is my only complaint.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

For some reason I'm not getting GPS lock anymore... I installed the "fast gps" patch thing, to no avail. It can find me, but it can't navigate me... it's strange. Anyone have any ideas?

The gps satellite icon no longer shows up anymore, and at the bottom of the navigation screen is just says "Searching for GPS..."


----------



## jld

Well I reflashed and now it's working again. Not sure what that was about... resetting everything now


----------



## Hellboy

Sounds like you deleted your GPS files.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

How is that possible? lol


----------



## sheller106

if im late to the party let me know...if not...7.2 is LIVE!!!

thank Santod


----------



## osuron07

Anyone tried this yet? I'm curious to see how it performs now that OOM has been optimized. I'll probably test myself this weekend, jw if anyone has got a jump on it


----------



## recDNA

I read about lots of problems on the website so I'm holding off for now.


----------



## sheller106

downloading and getting ready to flash before i have to go to class


----------



## jld

have it installed, going through the procedures. TiBu is taking a while to load.


----------



## Hellboy

Seems more laggy than 6.4. I will try another install.


----------



## KuNiT

Stuck on 1x data. Any suggestions? New ICS Radios.


----------



## Hellboy

KuNiT said:


> Stuck on 1x data. Any suggestions? New ICS Radios.


Toggle airplane mode on and off. see if that works. If not try the .19 radios.


----------



## KuNiT

Reseated my LTE SIM and got it back. I read all directions and flashed almost 10 times now but cannot shake this wallpaper error. Everytime my phone locks, I only get the top status bar. So I have to slide it down and click on gmail or something and I get the "Unfortunately the Wallpaper has stopped working" and it restarts the process. Pretty annoying. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## santod

KuNiT said:


> Reseated my LTE SIM and got it back. I read all directions and flashed almost 10 times now but cannot shake this wallpaper error. Everytime my phone locks, I only get the top status bar. So I have to slide it down and click on gmail or something and I get the "Unfortunately the Wallpaper has stopped working" and it restarts the process. Pretty annoying. Anyone else getting this?


The default wallpaper or a custom selected one from your sd card?
May be time to format your sd card...?
And you may have only needed to turn on data roaming access for all trips in network settings to get the data going.
But reseating the sim is actually always a good idea before and/or after flashing a new rom in my opinion.


----------



## KuNiT

santod said:


> The default wallpaper or a custom selected one from your sd card?
> May be time to format your sd card...?
> And you may have only needed to turn on data roaming access for all trips in network settings to get the data going.
> But reseating the sim is actually always a good idea before and/or after flashing a new rom in my opinion.


Default wallpaper. I did a full format on my SD card on a memory card reader right before I flashed again. What I did notice is the wallpaper error has gone away (crossing my fingers) as soon as I flashed the .19 radios back. IMO, I don't know if this helps anyone or yourself but what a huge difference going back to .19 radios. This rom runs very choppy with the new ICS radios and is very laggy in response. However, it's butter with the .19 radios. Thanks for your commitment and for making a solid ICS rom.


----------



## jld

I agree it's a bit more laggy. Particularly when pulling down the notification shade.

Also my app drawer icon in Apex disappeared and won't come back lol.
Fixed.

I'll probably go back to a nandroid of 3.6 beta for now... we'll see! In fact now that I have fixed permissions it seems to be doing much better.


----------



## santod

It truly needs some settling in time and fixing perms never hurts....
I think most would find after some syncing, updating, and then some actual settling in time and a reboot or two, it's fairly smooth.
But that's just my opinion.

Should only improve as I continue to merge bases though and further optimize.


----------



## santod

For those interested, Beta v7.6 is uploading and should be up in the next couple hours at best.
It's essentially a fixed up revised edition of 7.2.

Fixed issues with Gallery and Music player not finding media.
Fixed the com.phone.android not responding message at boot.
Improved screen lag that was introduced in Beta 7.2.
Plus all the new tweaks and changes that were implemented in Beta 7.2.


----------



## osuron07

santod said:


> For those interested, Beta v7.6 is uploading and should be up in the next couple hours at best.
> It's essentially a fixed up revised edition of 7.2.
> 
> Fixed issues with Gallery and Music player not finding media.
> Fixed the com.phone.android not responding message at boot.
> Improved screen lag that was introduced in Beta 7.2.
> Plus all the new tweaks and changes that were implemented in Beta 7.2.


And I shall download . How is performance with OOM working? Anything noticeable?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

osuron07 said:


> And I shall download . How is performance with OOM working? Anything noticeable?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm content with the improvement so far. 
Testing out some more optimizations for the next round as well as more reworking of the framework.
It's definitely heading in the right direction I feel.


----------



## ssethv

santod said:


> I'm content with the improvement so far.
> Testing out some more optimizations for the next round as well as more reworking of the framework.
> It's definitely heading in the right direction I feel.


Santod.... Seriously, Do you sleep?


----------



## jld

Pretty awesome. Also I have been getting a lot of random reboots... and power downs. Any tips? I tried the ICS radios, now i'm on .19.


----------



## sheller106

santod said:


> For those interested, Beta v7.6 is uploading and should be up in the next couple hours at best.
> It's essentially a fixed up revised edition of 7.2.
> 
> Fixed issues with Gallery and Music player not finding media.
> Fixed the com.phone.android not responding message at boot.
> Improved screen lag that was introduced in Beta 7.2.
> Plus all the new tweaks and changes that were implemented in Beta 7.2.


had a problem with the mic on 7.2...might have been a bad download...going to try 7.6


----------



## sheller106

jld said:


> Pretty awesome. Also I have been getting a lot of random reboots... and power downs. Any tips? I tried the ICS radios, now i'm on .19.


are you trying the .19/ics combo? if so try the .9/ics combo


----------



## santod

for those interested.........

~NuSenseROM~

_*A "NuEra" in Thunderbolt Rom Development....*_
The first custom Sense based ICS rom for the HTC Thunderbolt
*Beta** v7.6*
*Android 4.0.4*
*Sense 3.6*
Now Live!!!
___​


----------



## jld

insane! another release. what are the major changes? i read on your page but i only see the change log from 7.2?


----------



## DeReaper

fixed the problems introduced in 7.2 and added a few tweaks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

7.6 is a major improvement over 7.2. Great work santod as usual and maybe HTC needs to give you a job. You took something that was crapcand turned it in to a diamond. What can't you do man.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigMace23

7.6 is truly awesome, it makes ics just work! I am missing gallery though, but a 3rd party gallery from the market remedies that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

BigMace23 said:


> 7.6 is truly awesome, it makes ics just work! I am missing gallery though, but a 3rd party gallery from the market remedies that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Seems to happen randomly, as in this doesn't happen to all.
Either a reformat of the sd card and reflash the rom, or simply reflashing the rom over itself, without wiping has worked for those that had the problem.
Glad to hear the changes and improvements are paying off. Thanks guys!


----------



## sheller106

im not getting the power menu...automatically reboots when i press and hold the power button


----------



## santod

sheller106 said:


> im not getting the power menu...automatically reboots when i press and hold the power button


You need to read the OP of my rom thread or the details for the APM settings in Tweaks.


----------



## sheller106

santod said:


> You need to read the OP of my rom thread or the details for the APM settings in Tweaks.


ok...will try it later

Thanks for the quick response Santod

EDIT: thanks this worked


----------



## Hellboy

Been running this for a day and its still running strong. No real lag that I can see. Now one day when HTC wants to throw us a bone and give us what we need to get a kernel so we can get better battery life and options. Other than that which I know is out of santod hands his Rom I feel blows gb out.the water. You are the only one to take this leak and make it smooth. Any more info on the other project the green thing?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KuNiT

I'm in the same boat as others with Wifi. I have formatted my SD via a media card reader (full format too), placed the rom on SD, followed wipe directions and did in threes, let ROM sit for 1-2 hours. I cannot turn wifi on. This is with ICS radios. Although I'm not having the reboots like others have stated when turning on WIFI, mine will just not turn on at all. 7.6 is running like butter though. Thankfully I live in an area that has LTE pretty much everywhere within a 250 mile radius, but nonetheless working wifi would be a nice failsafe.


----------



## sheller106

updated to 7.6 and the .9/ics combo stopped working







...i was getting amazing up/ down speeds with that combo


----------



## quickdraw86

I recommend reading the leak radios thread to anyone having issues with data using those... I went back to 6.4, and am very much looking forward to santod's next release. I can't believe santod still calls this a beta rom though... If there were a better kernel available, it'd be right up there with thundershed, skyraider, eternity, jdubdeprivation, accense, and happy trails IMO, one of the bolt's best.


----------



## Hellboy

You got that right quickdraw. Been using the latest build since it came out and worked great. While at work I just turn the data off to conserve battery life. I look fwd to the next release

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheller106

Using this as my daily, this is an amazing rom and i agree with you quickdraw....why is this still considered beta...way better then beta.

any ideas why the .9/LTE radio is being wacky...using .19/LTE and missing the speed that i had...contemplating going back to 6.4 just to get my data speeds back


----------



## Hellboy

sheller106 said:


> Using this as my daily, this is an amazing rom and i agree with you quickdraw....why is this still considered beta...way better then beta.
> 
> any ideas why the .9/LTE radio is being wacky...using .19/LTE and missing the speed that i had...contemplating going back to 6.4 just to get my data speeds back


I installed the throttle hack for this rom over on infecteds site and I must say before hand 4g was lucky 2 to 4 mbps. and 3g lucky 500kbps. Now after installing it I am reaching download speeds of 10 to 14 mbps and 3g 1.4 mbps. So I am happy now.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I installed the throttle hack for this rom over on infecteds site and I must say before hand 4g was lucky 2 to 4 mbps. and 3g lucky 500kbps. Now after installing it I am reaching download speeds of 10 to 14 mbps and 3g 1.4 mbps. So I am happy now.


Yeah, I agree. The DTR works like a champ. I've experienced similar results.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah I always heard those hacks didnt work. Guess they was wrong. Enjoying better download speeds and as usual this rom for being what it was originally is amazingly fast for being sense. I switched to the leaked combo radios and still my data locks up and resets at time. Nothing a quick data on off cant fix. I think monday I will be sending a lil something santod way for devotion in a phone that many has abandon and keeping us that cant move on in the loop of the current builds. Plus in being a dev that doesnt have the Jesus Christ superstar mentality. He listens to peoples problems and tries to find a fix. Thats what a dev should be around here.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I always heard those hacks didnt work. Guess they was wrong. Enjoying better download speeds...


Well, some people feel that throttling moved from being a component of official firmware stored locally on the device to being done on the server side, if that's true, then yeah, a DTR wouldn't work. The fact that both of us and many others have experienced drastically increased speeds after flashing DTRs onto infectedroms makes me doubt that throttling is strictly on the server end though.


----------



## Hellboy

I would just think it would be hard to do it on the server end with as many phones that would be on the servers. They would need something in the phones to trigger it. I would think and I could be wrong but to do it on the server side wouldnt everyone on that particular server be throttled at the same time?


----------



## dvgb173

It is not too difficult to ID users or devices usage, then set a flag that the repeaters understand.
Not saying that is how its done. Just saying it could be.

Doug B.


----------



## GotMurph84

Does anyone's ROM has a screen flickering issue? Not sure if this has been answered...so far, very smooth, but the screen flickering is a persistent issue...let me know..


----------



## santod

GotMurph84 said:


> Does anyone's ROM has a screen flickering issue? Not sure if this has been answered...so far, very smooth, but the screen flickering is a persistent issue...let me know..


Turn off auto brightness until I get to adjusting the sensor sensitivity and brightness values in the next revision.
That should resolve it for the most part.


----------



## santod

~NuSenseROM~

_*A "NuEra" in Thunderbolt Rom Development....*_
The first custom Sense based ICS rom for the HTC Thunderbolt
*Beta** v10.8*
*Now LIVE!!*
___

*Changes in Beta v10.8*
_The merge to Android 4.0.4 continues!!!..._
*Android 4.0.4
Sense 3.6*

Base: Thunderbolt ICS leak
_Merged with,_
Official ICS Desire S RUU

Added back full APM(Advanced Power Menu)
Reworked android.policy.jar
Reworked framework-res
Reworked com.htc.resources
Reworked SystemUI
Fixed resolution issues in some menus
Fixed lockscreen/shortcut folder issue
Fixed "Find In Browser"
Tweaked Dolby Mobile for eXtreme Loudness
Fixed random instances with Gallery not showing
Adjusted Auto Brightness values and internal settings
Added Full Verizon Provisioning and Activation
Added an experimental Ril
Attempted to tweak handoffs
Attempt to stabilize extended GPS usage
Added Verizon Backup Assistant
Added back Voice Search(as well as Google Now)
Fixed Long Press Home/Recent Apps
Fixed compatibility with most "Screen Off" apps
Updated to latest Play Store-Inverted
Updated to latest YouTube-Inverted
Updated to latest Gmail-Inverted
Updated to latest Talk-Inverted
Added Android Signal Info
Improved SMS/MMS sending times
Tweaked camera for better image quality
Added Weather Database Locations Editor

PLEASE NOTE: Music still needs much attention, I am concentrating on that now and will focus on this for the next release.
I had to finish some cleanup from the merge first!
For louder Music then what the default Beats gives, try the newly tweaked Dolby option.
It's cranked for volume!!!​


----------



## heath2805

Damn Santod is hitting on all cylinders on this build, a lot added! Thanks for all your work man, much appreciated 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Damn Santod is hitting on all cylinders on this build, a lot added! Thanks for all your work man, much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Oh great the jinks just jinxed it for us lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Oh great the jinks just jinxed it for us lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yup I'm back! Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Wait you was gone? Hmmmm never noticed lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Wait you was gone? Hmmmm never noticed lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I see someone's in a good mood today lol ... Just loaded this up, already snappy as hell 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Jest been awhile since I yanked your chain. Let me enjoy my fun. In a great mood seen yet another ics aosp Rom fail while Santod gives us yet another homerun. Where does he find the ways to improve on this Rom.

Told you stay off that evil site. To stay where you belong lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Since I am having battery probs I may recharge the phone and give this one a go. My phone is the Bermuda Triangle of devices so I am sure I will uncover some new place to break.


----------



## Hellboy

Don't look for battery life here. Until HTC feels generous to release the source. It's a great Rom and should make you happy .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Hellboy said:


> Don't look for battery life here. Until HTC feels generous to release the source. It's a great Rom and should make you happy .
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I was figuring that battery life wasn't the main attraction here. But since Tshed was starting to slip on my phone, I figured it was a good time to be a "flashaholic" and try it out. I reckon worst case I can go back to the 'shed or try out SFK if this one chews up the battery even more.

It doesn't seem that likely the Rezound battery is wearing out already, does it? I have the OEM battery, just in case.

btw, waiting on the download... like ketchup but without all that red.


----------



## heath2805

Nomad1600 said:


> I was figuring that battery life wasn't the main attraction here. But since Tshed was starting to slip on my phone, I figured it was a good time to be a "flashaholic" and try it out. I reckon worst case I can go back to the 'shed or try out SFK if this one chews up the battery even more.
> 
> It doesn't seem that likely the Rezound battery is wearing out already, does it? I have the OEM battery, just in case.
> 
> btw, waiting on the download... like ketchup but without all that red.


Have you tried to drain the battery until it dies completely , then charge it for 4 to 5 hrs? I've read that these kind of battery's need that completed at least once a month. And I've also read wiping battery stats is not needed and is still very debatable.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

I might try to drain the battery when I go back to Tshed. For the time being I will play with NuSense. I got it installed and up and running. I am using my existing radio (1.48.00.0906w_1, 01.78.0906w_2), will that be a problem? Also, Santod advises to run SuperSU and allow it to update the binaries. Any instructions on how to do that would be appreciated. I'd like to start fiddling with some of the ROM's settings but don't want to mess anything up. Thanks!!


----------



## santod

Nomad1600 said:


> I might try to drain the battery when I go back to Tshed. For the time being I will play with NuSense. I got it installed and up and running. I am using my existing radio (1.48.00.0906w_1, 01.78.0906w_2), will that be a problem? Also, Santod advises to run SuperSU and allow it to update the binaries. Any instructions on how to do that would be appreciated. I'd like to start fiddling with some of the ROM's settings but don't want to mess anything up. Thanks!!


Just tap the SuperSu icon in the app drawer.
It should prompt you that the Su binaries need updated.
Tap Ok to update them, that's about it.


----------



## Nomad1600

santod said:


> Just tap the SuperSu icon in the app drawer.
> It should prompt you that the Su binaries need updated.
> Tap Ok to update them, that's about it.


When I tap SuperSU it opens up saying "no apps configured". When I touch "logs" it says "no logs configured". When I touch "settings" it says Superuser is enabled among other options. Is it possible my SU binaries don't need to be updated? Or is there something else I need to do? Thanks!!


----------



## santod

Nomad1600 said:


> When I tap SuperSU it opens up saying "no apps configured". When I touch "logs" it says "no logs configured". When I touch "settings" it says Superuser is enabled among other options. Is it possible my SU binaries don't need to be updated? Or is there something else I need to do? Thanks!!


I see this occur occassionally and usually you can just carry on then. 
Technically the Su binaries were updated and included by me, in the rom.
However, SuperSu usually likes to re-update them itself.
whether it is just simply putting them in another location to access, or what, I don't know.
But usually, most often, it will request you to update upon initial opening of the app.
If not, then you can likely disregard and carry on.


----------



## Nomad1600

santod said:


> I see this occur occassionally and usually you can just carry on then.
> Technically the Su binaries were updated and included by me, in the rom.
> However, SuperSu usually likes to re-update them itself.
> whether it is just simply putting them in another location to access, or what, I don't know.
> But usually, most often, it will request you to update upon initial opening of the app.
> If not, then you can likely disregard and carry on.


OK, I can live with "doing nothing."







So it is now safe to venture into NuSense tweeks?

Just curious, I wonder if I were to uninstall SuperSU, then re-download it from the Play Store. Then if I were to open it up would it prompt me to update the binaries?


----------



## jld

Has anyone dual booted this ROM with Boot Manager?


----------



## recDNA

What does dual booted mean? I have 6.4 installed as my phone rom with jesters ics in slot 1 and thundershed in slot 2.


----------



## jld

yeah, that's what i mean. i said dual booted because the free version only has 2 slots... thus "dual."

anyway, i'm wondering if i can use this in my second slot with ICS as my phone ROM. it should work, no? i'm just worried about the ext3 thing that has to be wiped. i don't really know how it all works to be honest!


----------



## Hellboy

jld said:


> yeah, that's what i mean. i said dual booted because the free version only has 2 slots... thus "dual."
> 
> anyway, i'm wondering if i can use this in my second slot with ICS as my phone ROM. it should work, no? i'm just worried about the ext3 thing that has to be wiped. i don't really know how it all works to be honest!


 as far as I know nusense cannot be put on boot manager in one of the slots. I am having problems with boot manager running with nusense running as my primary rom. I am running the latest nusense rom. So if anyone has the latest rom installed and running boot manager with no issues please let me know.

As far as how boot manager operates. It runs your other roms off your SD card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

thanks. that's exactly what i wanted to know. i want to try 10.8 again but i have no reason to leave AOSP really..!


----------



## Hellboy

Just make a backup in recovery and flash nusense then after you tried it you can flash your aosp backup back on and pick up where you left off

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

Hellboy said:


> as far as I know nusense cannot be put on boot manager in one of the slots. I am having problems with boot manager running with nusense running as my primary rom. I am running the latest nusense rom. So if anyone has the latest rom installed and running boot manager with no issues please let me know.
> 
> As far as how boot manager operates. It runs your other roms off your SD card.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 Hellboy,
What kind of problems are you having? I was 2 seconds from replacing my phone rom with the latest nusense when I saw your post.

Doug B.


----------



## Hellboy

Don't know for sure but if I launch boot manager the rom will lag bad then freeze. If I uninstall boot manager rom runs great. Santos is looking in to it to see if he can figure out why.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

Hellboy said:


> Don't know for sure but if I launch boot manager the rom will lag bad then freeze. If I uninstall boot manager rom runs great. Santos is looking in to it to see if he can figure out why.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Hope he figures it out. Keep us posted!
Doug B.


----------



## Hellboy

Will do but if you could test it and see if its just something with my phone. Think that could help some

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

Hellboy said:


> Will do but if you could test it and see if its just something with my phone. Think that could help some
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Fair enough.

Doug B.


----------



## spiderbolt

Can someone post a link to the speed hack plz


----------



## Hellboy

spiderbolt said:


> Can someone post a link to the speed hack plz


which rom version you have

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

Hellboy said:


> Will do but if you could test it and see if its just something with my phone. Think that could help some
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Giving up for the night. Download is taking close to half an hour. First attempt the MD5 doesn't match. Waiting on 2nd attempt.
Hopefully work will be quiet tomorrow and I'll get a chance to try this out.


----------



## santod

dvgb173 said:


> Giving up for the night. Download is taking close to half an hour. First attempt the MD5 doesn't match. Waiting on 2nd attempt.
> Hopefully work will be quiet tomorrow and I'll get a chance to try this out.


If it's an issue with the file host, have you tried my mirror link?


----------



## Nomad1600

Yesterday was a minimal-use phone day as it happened (after the initial bootloop hammered my battery charge), with just a few phone calls, a few app downloads and a few uses of the browser, but after pulling the phone off the charger around 5:30pm last night I woke up this AM to find the battery still had 47% left and according to Battery Monitor the phone was looking at 20hrs plus. This is still below what I was getting with ThunderShed up until the past week or so (I would get 25+ hours), but Thundershed is probably unusual with how well it uses battery. I have only done a few battery management tricks so far (use RootDim to lower screen levels, turned off wifi) but I am still pretty surprised and happy with the new ROMs battery performance. As long as I can get at least a full workday (12 hrs or so) of "normal usage" I am usually pretty happy.

I sorta wish I installed this over the weekend when I could let the phone go all the way down towards 0% before putting back on the charger.


----------



## Hellboy

When will people learn you can't compare a sense Rom to an aosp Rom for battery life. He'll you can't even compare battery life between gb and ics roms. Compare apple's to apple's. You want to see improvements nusense has then install the original leaked ics version and I bet the battery life of nusense will blow that leaked version out the water.

Comparing battery life of sense to aosp is like comparing gas mileage of a Shelby mustang to a Toyota prius.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Hellboy said:


> which rom version you have
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 srry but I'm on the newst 10.x can't remember the number right now


----------



## Nomad1600

Hellboy said:


> When will people learn you can't compare a sense Rom to an aosp Rom for battery life. He'll you can't even compare battery life between gb and ics roms. Compare apple's to apple's. You want to see improvements nusense has then install the original leaked ics version and I bet the battery life of nusense will blow that leaked version out the water.
> 
> Comparing battery life of sense to aosp is like comparing gas mileage of a Shelby mustang to a Toyota prius.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Not wanting to be argumentative (OK, perhaps maybe a little), but comparing battery life between ROMs is useful. Sure, AOSP ROMs generally get better battery life as they are usually lighter-weight. And Thundershed is perhaps one of the best at battery life (also perhaps due in part to the degree of underclocking possible in Tshed). So I reckon here we are in basic agreement, the two designs are very different.

But battery life *is* important to most phone users (at least it is to me). It sure seems that Santod was focused on delivering the best possible battery life when he developed NuSense (based on his OP). And perhaps I am wrong, but seeing NuSense's battery life compared to aother ROM with very good battery life is interesting. Perhaps even useful .Especially when it compares very favorably. (and btw, I haven't tried any of the other ICS ROMs btw, as those seemed way less stable than NuSense. But I'd be very interested in how battery life compares with those if folks can share that info... betting NuSense is a lot better).

So sure, the designs have different approaches. And arguably you could say "NuSense" is a Shelby and Tshed is a Prius (I might submit that Tshed performance is also pretty good, and maybe there are ROMs out there that overclock and are more "Shelby-like"?). Or maybe its like comparing a Shelby with a Tesla?


----------



## Hellboy

spiderbolt said:


> srry but I'm on the newst 10.x can't remember the number right now


http://db.tt/srUPROyC this is the one you need then


----------



## Hellboy

Nomad1600 said:


> Not wanting to be argumentative (OK, perhaps maybe a little), but comparing battery life between ROMs is useful. Sure, AOSP ROMs generally get better battery life as they are usually lighter-weight. And Thundershed is perhaps one of the best at battery life (also perhaps due in part to the degree of underclocking possible in Tshed). So I reckon here we are in basic agreement, the two designs are very different.
> 
> But battery life *is* important to most phone users (at least it is to me). It sure seems that Santod was focused on delivering the best possible battery life when he developed NuSense (based on his OP). And perhaps I am wrong, but seeing NuSense's battery life compared to aother ROM with very good battery life is interesting. Perhaps even useful .Especially when it compares very favorably. (and btw, I haven't tried any of the other ICS ROMs btw, as those seemed way less stable than NuSense. But I'd be very interested in how battery life compares with those if folks can share that info... betting NuSense is a lot better).
> 
> So sure, the designs have different approaches. And arguably you could say "NuSense" is a Shelby and Tshed is a Prius (I might submit that Tshed performance is also pretty good, and maybe there are ROMs out there that overclock and are more "Shelby-like"?). Or maybe its like comparing a Shelby with a Tesla?


. See you don't get it I said nothing about performance between a Shelby and a prius. I said fuel economy. No matter what you do to a sense Rom it will never compare to the battery life of aosp. More likely it was a third party app you installed that started to give you poor battery life. I have ran the ics aosp Rom and even with the data issues it still blows nusense out the water in terms of battery life. It's simple facts as to why and that's aosp has way less baggage. Look through your apps and see how many redundant programs are running in sense. Perfect example is the lockscreen . Disable the sense lockscreen and the aosp lockscreen takes over. Same thing will happen to the gallery. So you can argue all you want but tour fighting a lost cause. You can never compare aosp to sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

So do I flash the speed hack in recovery


----------



## Hellboy

spiderbolt said:


> So do I flash the speed hack in recovery


Yes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Hellboy said:


> . See you don't get it I said nothing about performance between a Shelby and a prius. I said fuel economy. No matter what you do to a sense Rom it will never compare to the battery life of aosp. More likely it was a third party app you installed that started to give you poor battery life. I have ran the ics aosp Rom and even with the data issues it still blows nusense out the water in terms of battery life. It's simple facts as to why and that's aosp has way less baggage. Look through your apps and see how many redundant programs are running in sense. Perfect example is the lockscreen . Disable the sense lockscreen and the aosp lockscreen takes over. Same thing will happen to the gallery. So you can argue all you want but tour fighting a lost cause. You can never compare aosp to sense.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Actually, I think you are arguing more for the sake of arguing... since (1) I am clear that AOSP ROMs by their very nature get better battery life, and (2) TShed is possible the best of all in terms of battery life. And I think we agree on all this. Heck, we probably also agree that NuSense gets really good battery length for a Sense-based-ROM, and especially for a Sense-based ICS ROM.

Battery life is very important to everyone (or at least should be very important to all), it is part of the list of reasons why people choose a ROM, along with stability performance, features, apps, appearance. In my case, I have a certain battery-life minimum I need to meet (can go a full day with typical use on a charge). Tshed easily met and exceeded this bar. NuSense also appears to be able to in my limited experience with it, while still being stable (so far), no lag, everything works (incl. BT, tether), has some neat features (eg it's sound is better than Tshed), and looks pretty good. I am a huge fan of ThunderShed but I may stay with NuSense for a while as my DD.

btw, on my first full-day with the ROM (granted, with minimal use, eg a few emails, a few calls, a few uses of the browser, a few DLs from the Play Store), I went over 13 hours and had 48% battery left. Battery Monitor widget projected I would go over 23 hours on the charge. Its early, and I will continue to monitor battery life with a more normal (demanding) use.


----------



## spiderbolt

Hellboy said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 thanks Hellboy for the help n the link n just one more ? Do I have to wipe nething


----------



## santod

spiderbolt said:


> thanks Hellboy for the help n the link n just one more ? Do I have to wipe nething


Here is Hooked's DTR thread.
He explains what it does, when you should install it, as well as how you should install it.


----------



## dvgb173

Hellboy, sorry I'm not much help with the Boot Manager issue. 
I'll pm you.

Doug B.


----------



## santod

dvgb173 said:


> Hellboy, sorry I'm not much help with the Boot Manager issue.
> I loaded this rom up per the first post instructions and I found it to be way too slow to respond to input.
> I did open BM and set it as the phone rom after about 5 hours of checking it out on it's own.
> I couldn't notice any change, but it was already wicked slow.
> Back on Tshed.
> 
> Doug B.


I don't ever expect everyone to like the rom, or find it as usable as I do.
That would just be ignorant of me.
However I must at least say that I don't see anything about it that is wicked slow.
But then again, I keep a clean running device, I don't restore things and I know what works well with ICS and what bogs it down.
Also, I let my roms settle for at least 24 hours before passing judgement or adding things such as Boot Manager.
That's just me though, and like I said, I don't expect everyone to like it.
In fact, I don't "expect" anyone to like it.
I hope that they do and that others will benefit from my efforts, but I am definitely not trying to win any competitions. 

I guess the bottom line is, I appreciate you trying it out, especially just for the sake of trying to help Hellboy look into the Boot Manager setup.
Good on ya! 

I suppose I just kinda wanted to mention, in case others may wanna try the rom.
It's not wicked slow to respond, if installed properly and you don't add things to the mix to slow it down yourself and you give it proper settling in time.
During the first few hours after a rom flash, the device is configuring, syncing, caching, and doing a lot of things it would not be doing under day to day usage.
But many that run "Sense" based roms already know that the first day or two, especially if new rom and radio, are time for settling in.
But every user has his/her opinion as well, so obviously your mileage WILL vary.
Typically a "Non" Sense rom user will always dis it and go back to their AOSP"ish" roms.
I hate and will not use a slow responding rom myself, so I would never develop one.
In the end, to each their own and thanks again for trying the rom.


----------



## dvgb173

My results are definitely specific to my phone. 
I really should have put that in a pm. Not thinking straight. My bad. I'll edit that post.
When things calm down, or this is no longer my primary phone, I want to give this its due.
Congratulations on making those radios useful!
Doug B.


----------



## santod

It's truly fine. 
No offense taken or any issues with you or your post.
I just felt obligated to at least reply to it with my opinion, so that there was more to go on, then just what was written in your post.
I am in no way trying to defend my rom or say anyone should use it, or you are wrong or anything of that nature.
I expect there will be plenty that will try it, just to try it and say mehhh, back to.....xyzROM.
We are creatures of habit, like it or not. 
What works and we are comfortable with is generally what we stick to.
This is a Beta rom afterall and not everyone wants that.
Anyhow, no need to apologize, though I appreciate the thoughtfulness.


----------



## Hellboy

There is some lag here and there but no worse than any sense Rom out there. Even skyraider has that lag. The most lag I see is when I try try to call someone. It will hang for like 5 seconds. Almost like its trying to free up memory to run. Other than that it a sense Rom and we all knew with the size of sense ics there would be issues like this. Even devs questioned if it would even run as the file is huge. We are use to sense roms to be in the 200 meg range and now we are doubled that. Still Santod over the months has made it more useablec than any dev working on sense ics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Still Santod over the months has made it more useablec than any dev working on sense ics.


Definitely. +1. There will always be a bit of lag on a sense rom. I considered running zep's supercharger script on this to see if its OOM tweaks would help that lag you mentioned, but it looked like a pain to implement supercharger on ICS in general, and feedback from those that did try it on nusense wasn't convincing enough for me to get into it. Nonetheless, lag on nusense is minimal and doesn't at all diminish my enthusiasm for the rom or impede my use of it. Santod has indeed improved the leak beyond any of my expectations, and i'm very happy with nusense. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions of course, but i just wish some users would make fair comparisons when expressing opinions about roms is all, as you said earlier.


----------



## jld

so i am back on this ROM. i needed functionality. but a question: is there anyway to get the default gmail/talk/market themes back? the white ones? not a fan of dark themes 

appreciate the effort though!


----------



## jld

one more thing i noticed, when i get a call, it doesn't show on the lockscreen. i have to unlock, put in my password, then it shows the call. any fixes?

this is with ICS lockscreen btw


----------



## mattamous

Been using Nusense for little under a week now and its rad!! Battery life is pretty good, tweaks are awesome, and overall functionality is great! Have a little lag every now and then but nothing to stop me from continuing to use it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch

Sorry if this has been talked about already but are there any sense 3.6 skins compatible with this Rom? I downloaded se7en or whatever is called from the market but it no workie. Neither have any of the sensation's 3.6 skins. I don't understand why sense 3.6 skins aren't universal....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Disposibleteen

Can anyone shed some light on why this rom gives me constant reboots. I have the latest ics radios flashed and make sure to format everything in ext 3 after wiping. This seems to happen with my phone on every rom that is based on the ics leak. Can I chalk it up to my phone not liking that leak or is there something I might be missing?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## heath2805

Disposibleteen said:


> Can anyone shed some light on why this rom gives me constant reboots. I have the latest ics radios flashed and make sure to format everything in ext 3 after wiping. This seems to happen with my phone on every rom that is based on the ics leak. Can I chalk it up to my phone not liking that leak or is there something I might be missing?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


The radios are causing reboots...they work for some, but not for others..you can try going back to gb radios, they work just fine with this rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Disposibleteen

Thanks for the response. That's what I thought as well but the reboots have been a trouble with more than just the ics radios. So fat I have tried gingerbread cdma and ics lte combo, 19 and 09 with the same issue on all four.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Nomad1600

I was about ready to switch back to Thundershed and in advance I switched to what I thought was the correct combo radio. The radio I ended up with is 1.49.00.46w_1 , 0.02.00.0312r . After letting it settle in a bit, it still seemed to lag a bit but I remembered seeing someone suggest wiping dalvic and cache. Aftera quick trip to 4EXT to wipe and a bit more settling the lag disappeared and in fact it seems a bit snappier now. Everything I have tried since (phone, browser, camera, email, Play Store) have worked with a glitch. Battery life seems normal. I will push the phone harder today (gps, tether, try a long phone call) to see if any glitches arise.

Interesting story, my younger daughter wanted o play a game on my phone so I downloaded Pumpkins and Monsters and she played in the back seat of my car. My wife in the front seat even commented on how good the sound was coming from the phone. IMO one of the ROMs best features is the sound (on calls and music) through the handset, through the speaker in back, and through BT speakers and wired headphones. Way better than the stok and custom ROMs I have used and even better than my old iPhone.


----------



## CC268

How good does the camera and video camera work on this? I am interested in trying this if it as good or as stable as Sky Raider but really need something with everything working.


----------



## santod

CC268 said:


> How good does the camera and video camera work on this? I am interested in trying this if it as good or as stable as Sky Raider but really need something with everything working.


Camera and video camera work just fine.


----------



## CC268

santod said:


> Camera and video camera work just fine.


wow thats awesome, maybe I will give it a try and see if it works as good as SkyRaider!


----------



## Nomad1600

Thanks for the clarification on radios... good to know I have the right .19/leak combo now. And so far so good... I haven't had any problems with anything (no reboots, calls, navigation, bluetooth, tethering, browser, market all seem fine). Battery seems in line with the previous recommended radio in the OP. So staying on NuSense unless something unforeseen happens.


----------



## CC268

cant seem to get the play store to update it still shows as market


----------



## santod

CC268 said:


> cant seem to get the play store to update it still shows as market


Check out the FAQ in post#3.
It is the latest JB Play Store, it's just themed.
The Market didnt have books, mags, gift certs, etc,...
IT IS the PLay store. I don't like the name and I prefer the dark theme.


----------



## CC268

santod said:


> Check out the FAQ in post#3.
> It is the latest JB Play Store, it's just themed.
> The Market didnt have books, mags, gift certs, etc,...
> IT IS the PLay store. I don't like the name and I prefer the dark theme.


hmm I keep getting download errors when I try to update any app or download an app


----------



## santod

CC268 said:


> hmm I keep getting download errors when I try to update any app or download an app


Well, assuming you followed the OP install procedure, and formatted in 4ext Recovery to the "ext3 format", etc and wiped everything, you shouldn't have an issue.
You may need to clear data for Google and redo your account setup.
Not sure, as I have never had that issue with this rom on any revision, so I can't say for sure what the fix is when that occurs.
Removing and redoing the current Google account should do it I would think.
I have only seen a few random instances of this and the user usually resolves it one way or another, maybe even by reflashing, IDK.
As I said though, following the OP install procedure, you shouldn't have any issues in that regard.


----------



## CC268

santod said:


> Well, assuming you followed the OP install procedure, and formatted in 4ext Recovery to the "ext3 format", etc and wiped everything, you shouldn't have an issue.
> You may need to clear data for Google and redo your account setup.
> Not sure, as I have never had that issue with this rom on any revision, so I can't say for sure what the fix is when that occurs.
> Removing and redoing the current Google account should do it I would think.
> I have only seen a few random instances of this and the user usually resolves it one way or another, maybe even by reflashing, IDK.
> As I said though, following the OP install procedure, you shouldn't have any issues in that regard.


I followed the OP instructions to a T, so I will try redoing the google account setup

EDIT: That seemed to fix it


----------



## santod

CC268 said:


> I followed the OP instructions to a T, so I will try redoing the google account setup
> 
> EDIT: That seemed to fix it


Odd, let me know how that works out.
If it continues to have trouble, toggle data once and try again.

**edit: Cool


----------



## CC268

One last thing...is there a way to get the old Play store version of the market? Instead of the one you have on here?

EDIT: Oh I have been looking for a way to hide the bluetooth icon...I always have bluetooth on so been trying to find a way to hide it


----------



## Nomad1600

santod said:


> Check out the FAQ in post#3.
> It is the latest JB Play Store, it's just themed.
> The Market didnt have books, mags, gift certs, etc,...
> IT IS the PLay store. I don't like the name and I prefer the dark theme.


LOL... shows you how much I use the Play Store/Market, I have been using NuSense for weeks and I hadn't noticed the use of the old Market name. And I agree with Santod... the "Play Store" names sounds downright goofy. So a big thumbs up on the renaming and re-theme.


----------



## santod

CC268 said:


> One last thing...is there a way to get the old Play store version of the market? Instead of the one you have on here?
> 
> EDIT: Oh I have been looking for a way to hide the bluetooth icon...I always have bluetooth on so been trying to find a way to hide it


I'm sure the latest JB Play Store .apk can be found easily with a search.
Even installing/flashing on an older one would cause it to Auto-Update to the latest one from Google sooner then later.
Probably after first run of the older version...

Re bluetooth icon: Does that mean you found the Tweak for that and are happy about it, or haven't yet seen it?


----------



## CC268

santod said:


> I'm sure the latest JB Play Store .apk can be found easily with a search.
> Even installing/flashing on an older one would cause it to Auto-Update to the latest one from Google sooner then later.
> Probably after first run of the older version...
> 
> Re bluetooth icon: Does that mean you found the Tweak for that and are happy about it, or haven't yet seen it?


Alright sounds good, and I haven't found one. I always leave my bluetooth on so whenever I hop in my truck it automatically links with my deck. I was just trying to find a way to have it not show up since its always on anyways and it just takes up room on the status bar.


----------



## santod

CC268 said:


> Alright sounds good, and I haven't found one. I always leave my bluetooth on so whenever I hop in my truck it automatically links with my deck. I was just trying to find a way to have it not show up since its always on anyways and it just takes up room on the status bar.


It's in the NuSenseROM Tweaks > Status Bar > Hide notifications >Bluetooth


----------



## CC268

santod said:


> It's in the NuSenseROM Tweaks > Status Bar > Hide notifications >Bluetooth


Oh awesome!


----------



## supakalel

I am liking the ROM its pretty quick, the only issue I am having is that I cannot connect to wifi at all. Its actually giving me an "Error" message on the wifi screen.
I am using the radios that were suggested.
HELP!


----------



## supakalel

any help? i've used a few different radios and still no wifi.


----------



## CC268

I like this rom so far, very similar to Sky Raider as far as reliability goes. Unfortunately I seem to be getting terrible battery life (lose 50% in like 4 hours with almost no use), but I am going to try calibrating again


----------



## afrchutch

I'm sure its been discussed already but about every minute and a half on this ROM I get a window pop up saying "billing is not supported on this version of android market." Does anyone know why I'm getting this message so frequently and how to stop it?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Try clearing the market data and cache.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Try clearing the market data and cache.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I'll give it a go and report back

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Been running this baby again for about 12 hours and haven't seen the market billing error yet. Weird...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Never mind. Same error message over and over. I clear data and cache in Google play and I still get it every 30 minutes or so.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Be sure to watch out for the NuSense update and santod's upcoming UnSense ROM too... Excited!

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=1859


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> Be sure to watch out for the NuSense update and santod's upcoming UnSense ROM too... Excited!
> 
> http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=1859


Thanks for the heads up Quick. Can't wait to see what Santod is cooking in the kitchen. Right now I'm making burgers, but that's irrelevant! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Quick. Can't wait to see what Santod is cooking in the kitchen. Right now I'm making burgers, but that's irrelevant! Lol


Not if they're flashable burgers! Lol


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> Not if they're flashable burgers! Lol


LMAO!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I'm shocked he can cook period.

Can't wait till the new from comes out. Beings I have jb on the nexus7 I can now focus on other roms. Now if I can focus on this tiny screen. Thought I never say a bolt felt small but after playing with me n7 my bolt feels the size of a dinc lol. Come on santod daddy needs his fix.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I'm shocked he can cook period.
> 
> Can't wait till the new from comes out. Beings I have jb on the nexus7 I can now focus on other roms. Now if I can focus on this tiny screen. Thought I never say a bolt felt small but after playing with me n7 my bolt feels the size of a dinc lol. Come on santod daddy needs his fix.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Yep, I George forman everything! Done in 10 minutes lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I'm shocked he can cook period.
> 
> Can't wait till the new from comes out. Beings I have jb on the nexus7 I can now focus on other roms. Now if I can focus on this tiny screen. Thought I never say a bolt felt small but after playing with me n7 my bolt feels the size of a dinc lol. Come on santod daddy needs his fix.


Ugh. You guys are close to getting me to buy an N7 too! Now is a bad time to get a smartphone anyway, with the GS4 already in the works...


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> Ugh. You guys are close to getting me to buy an N7 too! Now is a bad time to get a smartphone anyway, with the GS4 already in the works...


Lol I just ordered another one from Google for $199, 16 gb for my boy. Well 224.00 with tax and shipping. It was delivered from California to Baltimore in 2 business days. I know this is off topic but check out this new laptop from Google too --> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/landing.html

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Lol I just ordered another one from Google for $199, 16 gb for my boy. Well 224.00 with tax and shipping. It was delivered from California to Baltimore in 2 business days. I know this is off topic but check out this new laptop from Google too --> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/landing.html
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Guess you never realized we never stay on topic on any topic. Lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Guess you never realized we never stay on topic on any topic. Lol


Nope, with no updates and few new developments, we turn just about every thunderbolt thread into a free-for-all! Lmao.


----------



## Nomad1600

Interesting to read that Santod is coming out with an "UnSense" and an update of NuSense.


----------



## santod

~UnSenseROM~

_*A "NuEra" in Thunderbolt Rom Development....*_
*Android 4.0.4
De-Sensed*

NOW LIVE!!​


----------



## quickdraw86

santod said:


> ~UnSenseROM~
> 
> _*A "NuEra" in Thunderbolt Rom Development....*_
> *Android 4.0.4
> De-Sensed*
> 
> NOW LIVE!!​


That's just plain awesome! Thank you santod!!

Edit: the "now live" link doesn't redirect to the official thread on infected, or anywhere for that matter. Went to infected, downloading now, excited!


----------



## Nomad1600

Quickdraw... very interested in your impressions. Between santod's unsense for t-bolt and oat's new JB ROM for touchpad there are a few more gifts under the tree...


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> Quickdraw... very interested in your impressions. Between santod's unsense for t-bolt and oat's new JB ROM for touchpad there are a few more gifts under the tree...


Impressions of unsense? Well, since i've flashed unsense, i haven't had any issues. Very smooth rom, with just enough sense left for good functionality. And just in time for Christmas, Perfect!


----------



## quickdraw86

Unsense beta 2.01 is live now...

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=1859


----------



## dvgb173

quickdraw86 said:


> Unsense beta 2.01 is live now...
> 
> http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=1859


Quick, are you are running the JFK kernel with this?

Doug B.


----------



## quickdraw86

dvgb173 said:


> Quick, are you are running the JFK kernel with this?
> 
> Doug B.


Jfk? If you mean jdkernel 1.0.5, no, that's a gingerbread sense kernel. there are no suitable alternate kernels for sense ICS, so no choice but to use the included HTC kernel with it.


----------



## dvgb173

quickdraw86 said:


> Jfk? If you mean jdkernel 1.0.5, no, that's a gingerbread sense kernel. there are no suitable alternate kernels for sense ICS, so no choice but to use the included HTC kernel with it.


Damn autocorrect got me again. Yes that's what I meant, and why I asked. I misinterpreted your response in the kernel thread. Guess I can't multitask as well as I used to. Thanks.


----------



## quickdraw86

dvgb173 said:


> Damn autocorrect got me again. Yes that's what I meant, and why I asked. I misinterpreted your response in the kernel thread. Guess I can't multitask as well as I used to. Thanks.


No problem at all. I just didn't want anyone to get the idea that i was successfully using a GB sense custom kernel on ICS and then bootloop from trying it. I was playing around with skyraider at the time of my post in the jdkernel thread, both in anticipation of jonathanphx1's upcoming final version of darkhorse for skyraider,

http://www.teambamf.net/index.php?/topic/1094-[Theme/Launcher]-6/6/12-Dark-Horse-Forever-v1.7.7-for-SkyRaider/Holo-Launcher

and in order to pass the time until an update to one of santod's roms, which is now released.


----------



## DeReaper

rocking unsense 2.01 beta gotta hand it to Santod this is a damn good rom


----------



## quickdraw86

Yes. I agree. Unsense beta 2.01 is one of the best roms i've ever run. Santod is an awesome developer!


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah same here. Its really smooth. Its almost the same as running aosp. Don't know what he does but he is in the zone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Yeah same here. Its really smooth. Its almost the same as running aosp. Don't know what he does but he is in the zone


I see it this way: santod's quest for perfection, in conjunction with his willingness to incorporate good ideas from a variety of sources (the incorporation of the leedroid tweaks, for instance) and his own great modifications, translates into a great experience for the end user of his roms. Santod is one of the very best to have developed for the bolt.


----------



## Hellboy

Anyone that can take that leaked build and actually make it way better has to be very good. I'll agree from what I seen him do he is one of the greats for the bolt. Haven't seen a rom work this good since sky raider

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

For those that may be unaware, Unsense beta 3 is live now.

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?p=63609

Looks like i'm up early enough for some infected breakfast! I can smell the bacon already


----------



## santod

quickdraw86 said:


> For those that may be unaware, Unsense beta 3 is live now.
> 
> http://www.forums.in...ead.php?p=63609
> 
> Looks like i'm up early enough for some infected breakfast! I can smell the bacon already


Hope you like it.
I don't think I burnt anything...


----------



## quickdraw86

Nusense beta 17.2 is now live at infectedrom!

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=1757


----------



## santod

~NuSenseX ROM~
Beta 1.0 
UPLOADING!!!!
as of 8:48pm PST
ICS
Sense 4.0​
LINK​


----------



## santod

~UnSenseROM~
Changelog

Beta 7.8​Rebased Off - Latest NuSenseROM + CM9
Removed more bloat
Most of Sense now gone
HTC Camera Removed
HTC Gallery Removed
HTC USB Connect removed/AOSP added
HTC MMS Removed/AOSP added(sms only)*
HTC Quick Settings removed
NuSense Tweaks removed
Audio fixes/stutter gone
New Quad AOSP Lockscreen added(alpha)
AOSP Pulldown and Toggles added
AOSP Settings for clock/signal/am/pm
CM File Picker added
ES File Explorer removed
CM Wallpaper picker added
Google Music removed
Apollo Player Added
Nova Removed
ICS Launcher added

**HTC mms and camera apks available for those that want them...

What's left of HTC Sense?

The kernel and Ril
An AOSP themedAdvanced Power Menu (wip)
AOSP themed volume bar (wip)
In-Call Screen
Very few parts of the framework
*NOT MUCH!!!!!!!!!! *









The lockscreen is still a work in progress.
I am still working on incorporating accept/reject into it and doing away with the Sense in-call screen.​


----------



## recDNA

I keep getting a email message that someone is trying to log in to my infectedroms account. It won't let me log in because it says I have to wait 15 mins. I cannot contact anyone at infectedroms forum. Can someone help me out?


----------



## santod

recDNA said:


> I keep getting a email message that someone is trying to log in to my infectedroms account. It won't let me log in because it says I have to wait 15 mins. I cannot contact anyone at infectedroms forum. Can someone help me out?


I'm looking into the issue.
It's not just you.
Sorry for the trouble.
Hopefully I can get it resolved very soon.


----------



## recDNA

santod said:


> I'm looking into the issue.
> It's not just you.
> Sorry for the trouble.
> Hopefully I can get it resolved very soon.


Thanks! I was afraid I was being hacked.


----------



## Hellboy

Same here I can't log in because evidently I have entered my password wrong to many times. Might want to look in to log in name to be different from screen name.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

santod said:


> I'm looking into the issue.
> It's not just you.
> Sorry for the trouble.
> Hopefully I can get it resolved very soon.


Awesome santod! Thanks for looking into it. I tried to log in earlier today and found myself unable to like the others posted.


----------



## santod

quickdraw86 said:


> Awesome santod! Thanks for looking into it. I tried to log in earlier today and found myself unable to like the others posted.


Should be all set now guys!
Sorry for any troubles...


----------



## santod

ИuSenseЯOM
-IИF3Ct3D-
Eternity Edition










RC4.0
NOW LIVE!

For anyone interested...









​


----------



## quickdraw86

Got home from work... eternity returns!? This is glorious, DLing now, thanks santod!


----------



## eibbed0001

Thank you for your work! Where can I download the HTC Camera apk? I put this ROM on my hubby's phone but he likes the original camera better than the one here.



santod said:


> ~UnSenseROM~
> Changelog​
> **HTC mms and camera apks available for those that want them...


----------



## quickdraw86

eibbed0001 said:


> Thank you for your work! Where can I download the HTC Camera apk? I put this ROM on my hubby's phone but he likes the original camera better than the one here.


The link for the HTC camera and gallery .apks is listed among the jelatin packs in the unsense ROM thread on infectedrom.com. bear in mind that it's wise to nandroid before flashing mods onto a ROM, and that the HTC extras are not officially supported on r26 of unsense either.

http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=22901594685178361

I posted this thread to inform other users that santod's initial nusense ROM beta was being released. As santod does a majority of his releases and posts at infected, and the thunderbolt user base here is almost nonexistent now, infectedrom would be the best place to visit regarding santod's developments. Hope that helps.


----------



## eibbed0001

Thank you! I originally downloaded the ROM from the Infected site but wasn't sure if the camera and gallery apk listed under the downloads there was the same one mentioned here. I'll give that one a shot.


----------

